# Would you be irritated if I asked you to call your dog back if mine were onlead?



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Say I'm walking two dogs, a golden retriever in my left hand, a labrador in my right hand. Labrador is pulling a bit, golden retriever is walking lovely but looks rather keen and alert whilst looking at your dog who is offlead and starting to approach mine.

Would you think badly/be annoyed if I shouted (just because its a big space you wouldn't hear otherwise I doubt) across the field if you could call your dog back?

Today Milo and Roo met two dogs offlead. First was lovely and calm etc, they said hello then Roo wanted to play so off we went but I struggled to get them by as the other dog didn't want to go away. Second dog was offlead through a walk/cycle way between housing avenues and as soon as it saw us growled and stood stock still (we were walking past at a right angle) and I had to haul Rupert and Milo past.

Its rare they get to go out together and both aren't fantastic around other dogs onlead (Rupert wants to play and tries to instigate it, Milo just doesn't know what to do) and so for now I like to be able to get them to walk past another dog without being desperate to go and see them. Its at a point where Roo in particular sees another dog and its very VERY hard to focus his attention on anything else.

He's been doing really well and the dog walker has noticed a huge improvement in that now she can tell him to sit and wait, offer him a treat and he will pay sole attention to her whilst a dog walks by 20 feet away. But I want them to be able to walk straight past a dog 10 feet away etc too, and I don't think I can do this if everyone lets their dogs come up to them as I can't get them to walk on.

Would you be irritated if I asked you to call your dog back, baring in mind both mine are onlead?


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

you wouldnt need to ask me 

as soon as I saw you coming with any onlead dog Akira goes straight back on unless the owner of the other dogs says otherwise :thumbup:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I would hope not to be in the position that i had to be asked , as when a dog is on its lead there is usually a good reason.
But in answer to your question i would not be annoyed , just embarrased that i had to be asked .


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

I wouldnt be bothered at all, especially if once you get to the person you say you are trying to train your dogs, i cant imagine anyone would be bothered unless they are just being awkward. 

TBH even tho Badger is so tiny i still think its only polite to ask the owners if they dont mind him coming up to their dogs and i feel that way even more with other owners and their dogs since Badger was attacked by an off lead dog.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

hobo99 said:


> I would hope not to be in the position that i had to be asked , as when a dog is on its lead there is usually a good reason.
> But in answer to your question i would not be annoyed , just embarrased that i had to be asked .


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I try and get Rupert back on a lead if I see any other dogs on their leads.

I wouldn't be angry, but would be apologising profoundly as he normally bloody ignores me.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

I wouldn't let mine wander up to two dogs on lead, one doesn't go near other dogs and will heel off lead and the puppy is always on lead around other dogs. It really p's me off when owners have very giddy dogs who run at your dog, circle it and want to play when they're on lead, they add so much stress to our walks and the owners just look/walk off whilst we're struggling to walk away  I would expect to get some people being ignorant or argumentative about it though, not everyone is considerate...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Yay no one'd mind so far 

What about if I just had the one dog onlead, would that make any difference to your answer?

Rupert nor Milo would hurt another dog or growl or anything. I was quite impressed today Rupert went to greet and only then went to play. I should have moved him on about three seconds after he reached the dog but left him to carry on in my shock that he hadn't jumped to start with 

As for Milo he sometimes copies Rupert other times gets a bit too personal with them in his curiosity etc. When walked together I don't feel like I can focus my attention on either one you see but in the same breath they aren't exactly bad when walked together and seem to enjoy those walks a lot more, so I don't want to deny them that.

They get walked separately much more often and so I'll continue to work on them both, but would like them to be able to go out together a bit more often.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

No I would not be irritated and would always put Henry on lead if I saw yours were on lead (except for corners or in the woods when sometimes it's unavoidable and then I would apologise profusely!!).

In fact, this is a real gripe of mine, especially at the moment with all the snow about. You wouldn't believe the amount of "off lead" dogs running around my village at the moment - on roads, next to roads, etc. I have had several run up to Henry whilst we are walking over to the fields or woods and Henry does not appreciate it, especially is they are uncastrated males and go to sniff him. He gives a good growl and tells them to bog off and some people look at you as though you have the most aggressive dog!!

Why can't people keep their dogs on lead on roads?? I also had to deal with a child who had a boisterous puppy on a flexi lead this afternoon in the village and let it come bounding over to Henry (on lead) and jump all over him and sniff his bottom - Henry was not impressed and only told the pup off, but the Mother looked at me as though he was a monster!

Rant over - defo agree with you!!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

If I saw you coming I would get hold of mine straight away as I know how hard it is holding 2 dogs with others off lead and running around you and it annoys me that other people cannot see you struggling


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> What about if I just had the one dog onlead, would that make any difference to your answer?


I probably wouldn't feel as guilty if you only had one to manage, as I presume the reason you ask people to call their dogs back is because yours go mental trying to play.

Rupert is FAR worse on lead trying to get to other dogs than he is off. Very strange. If I put him back on a lead when I see a dog on a lead he suddenly starts pulling and whining a bit to get to them.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

henry said:


> No I would not be irritated and would always put Henry on lead if I saw yours were on lead (except for corners or in the woods when sometimes it's unavoidable and then I would apologise profusely!!).
> 
> In fact, this is a real gripe of mine, especially at the moment with all the snow about. You wouldn't believe the amount of "off lead" dogs running around my village at the moment - on roads, next to roads, etc. I have had several run up to Henry whilst we are walking over to the fields or woods and Henry does not appreciate it, especially is they are uncastrated males and go to sniff him. He gives a good growl and tells them to bog off and some people look at you as though you have the most aggressive dog!!
> 
> ...


We've had offlead dogs down our road in the snow too, like the one that pooed on our garden which the owner didn't clean up 

At the reserve nobody puts their dog onlead when they see mine onlead. Some call their dog others just leave them or let them carry on if they don't respond when called. It does bug me a bit just because both boys have a canny collar on which I would think shows maybe they are strong dogs or maybe even not hugely friendly some seem to think they are muzzles. Rupert wears one to try and discourage the jumping and so I can try to control him better if he does, Milo because its the only thing you can keep him a bit under control on as he spins and backs up all the time.

I have to say I don't actually think I'd be having these problems if people called their dogs off to start with  When we moved down here Rupert greeted other dogs beautifully, no pulling and would walk by them. But he's had a couple of growly and mean dogs come haring up to him and its rare people would let you just walk by! But there are a few aggressive dogs round here and I only know of one who wears a muzzle, this is another reason I want them both to walk on when I ask them to and not greet...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> I probably wouldn't feel as guilty if you only had one to manage, as I presume the reason you ask people to call their dogs back is because yours go mental trying to play.
> 
> Rupert is FAR worse on lead trying to get to other dogs than he is off. Very strange. If I put him back on a lead when I see a dog on a lead he suddenly starts pulling and whining a bit to get to them.


I've met/heard of lots of dogs like that. My ex's little one would growl and yap a bit onlead but was lovely off 

Rupert doesn't go mental trying to play he does jump up though, and being 30kgs its not massively easy to get him under control if he goes up. Its not nastiness anyway, maybe he's trying to be dominant I don't know, but he's definitely not doing anything to be horrible. I just worry if someone has a dog with a poorly back or something


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Yay no one'd mind so far
> 
> What about if I just had the one dog onlead, would that make any difference to your answer?
> 
> ...


No, we have one on and one off a lot of the time and we have to get people to call their dogs back because they're just too excitable. Ours are both friendly but the puppy has some maturing to do. Personally, I think you should only let dogs off around other dogs off lead if they're calm, I really can't stand dogs bounding about everywhere, trying to rough play with strange dogs etc. Sorry if anyone has one of these little dynamos, but as cute as their playing may be, it can be really disruptive to other dogs...


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

My dogs wouldnt be off lead, but if they were I would be totally happy about putting them on lead if you asked,

Mo


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

shibby said:


> No, we have one on and one off a lot of the time and we have to get people to call their dogs back because they're just too excitable. Ours are both friendly but the puppy has some maturing to do. Personally, I think you should only let dogs off around other dogs off lead if they're calm, I really can't stand dogs bounding about everywhere, trying to rough play with strange dogs etc. Sorry if anyone has one of these little dynamos, but as cute as their playing may be, it can be really disruptive to other dogs...


I have a dynamo who is 9 months old and I'm of the opinion that I'd rather him be off lead than on as he causes no damage to anyone or anything and 9 times out of 10 I manage to get him back on a lead before he spots another dog.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> I have a dynamo who is 9 months old and I'm of the opinion that I'd rather him be off lead than on as he causes no damage to anyone or anything and 9 times out of 10 I manage to get him back on a lead before he spots another dog.


Well if he's like the ones I mentioned, who goes running up to dogs and starts running around them/jumping on them to play when they're on lead, it's not all fun and games. When one of these dogs come up to us it sets us back with training our pup how to meet dogs calmly and we have no choice to avoid a meeting because they dart across areas. It is very irritating and he's on lead for a reason.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I've never been asked but i always put Tummel on the lead when i see another dog anyway as he's very boisterous and it's all older, not too friendly dogs around our area so it seems the best idea unless the owner says it's ok.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

never ever would i be annoyed id think 'oh her dogs make not like dogs approaching them on lead, it might upset them'

so id call them back 

anyone who would be annoyed, well i dont know!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I get annoyed when people tell me to call my dogs back to me or put them on a lead when we are in the park where dogs can run free. I never let them off lead by the road or on the streets.

I get irritated by the assumption people make that my dogs are going to cause trouble when they are not. If another dog barks at them they just walk off so what does it matter if they approach. 

Dogs are naturally curious about other dogs, they're just exhibiting normal behaviour when they approach another dog.

I always get them on a lead when we see horses because I don't trust them 100% with horses but I trust them with other dogs so it's unnecessary.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I get annoyed when people tell me to call my dogs back to me or put them on a lead when we are in the park where dogs can run free. I never let them off lead by the road or on the streets.
> 
> I get irritated by the assumption people make that my dogs are going to cause trouble when they are not. If another dog barks at them they just walk off so what does it matter if they approach.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

Get the popcorn on the go and opens a tin of strong cider :lol:

Here we go


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I get irritated by the assumption people make that my dogs are going to cause trouble when they are not.


Often people are concerned about how their dogs will react so will ask for the other owner to call their dogs away. I don't see anything wrong with that


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

No way, I would do my best to help without asking questions.
Heidi is a bit of a scaredy cat and sometimes she takes a wide circle to avoid them. Others, she takes flight and I have to ask owners to call their dog.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

shibby said:


> Often people are concerned about how their dogs will react so will ask for the other owner to call their dogs away. I don't see anything wrong with that


No there is not anything wrong with that just dont let it ruin your day or grrrrrrrrrrowl at people


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> No there is not anything wrong with that just dont let it ruin your day or grrrrrrrrrrowl at people


Hehe, I try not to ... Like the new signature picture btw!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> you wouldnt need to ask me
> 
> as soon as I saw you coming with any onlead dog Akira goes straight back on unless the owner of the other dogs says otherwise :thumbup:


Thats how I am! but occassionaly it does go wrong! 
If I see a dog coming towards me on a leash I leash mine! my younget don't bother but my eldest has to say hello to everyone! but folk popping round blind spots ect it can be difficult!

I said a while back on another thread them that don't want to meet other off leads dogs on their walks should walk in a straight line and in the open! then we would all know where we are!

No offence meant here! and admit 200% that I have to admit responsibility if my eldests recall ain't 100% but as I said folks with dogs on leads appearing outta nowhere can be a problem!

Would I be offended??? Nah!


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

metaldog said:


> I get annoyed when people tell me to call my dogs back to me or put them on a lead when we are in the park where dogs can run free. I never let them off lead by the road or on the streets.
> 
> I get irritated by the assumption people make that my dogs are going to cause trouble when they are not. If another dog barks at them they just walk off so what does it matter if they approach.
> 
> ...


You are making the "assumption" that the reason people will ask you to call back your dogs, is because YOUR dog will be a problem,but many people keep their dogs on lead because Their dog is a problem, and so to reduce the possiblity of an awkward confrontation, they politely ask you to call back your dog, dog walker courtesy is not asking too much surely.?

Mo


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

moboyd said:


> You are making the "assumption" that the reason people will ask you to call back your dogs, is because YOUR dog will be a problem,but many people keep their dogs on lead because Their dog is a problem, and so to reduce the possiblity of an awkward confrontation, they politely ask you to call back your dog, dog walker courtesy is not asking too much surely.?
> 
> Mo


thats how I see it! and fair enough! but don't go popping out of nowhere!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

shibby said:


> Hehe, I try not to ... Like the new signature picture btw!


Fanks :thumbup:

My boy looks almost inteligent with them glasses on eh :lol:

Just one click of my fingers is all it takes now he has them and he is there by my side like a good obedient dog


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> thats how I see it! and fair enough! but don't go popping out of nowhere!


LOL that made me think of a ninja popping round a bush lol


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

shibby said:


> Often people are concerned about how their dogs will react so will ask for the other owner to call their dogs away. I don't see anything wrong with that


But it's not my problem how other peoples dogs react. I am 100% confident that mine will not cause any trouble, neither will they retaliate if another dog behaves aggressively towards them they just walk off. They have good recall and I'll call them back if I see fit, not because someone else's dog has issues. The reason a lot of dogs get issues is because owners won't let them socialise and other dogs approach them.

I used to have a very dog aggressive dog and I never expected other people to stop their dogs enjoying their walk because my dog was a nut job. I made him like that with my inexperience and saw that it was my job to protect their dogs from mine!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

If I ever see a dog approaching on the lead I put mine on to avoid any conflicts.

Now I have a dog with 'issues'; I really can appreciate how annoying this can be. Roxy is my new GSD & whilst I appreciate that other peoples dogs are 'just being friendly' Roxy isn't always & dogs running up to her just make her problems worse.

I repeatedly asked somone the other night not to let their JRT approach her but they knew best . Apparently he just 'being friendly', well Roxy wasn't when she went for him. He told me she should be muzzled I told him that his dog should be leashed as he was the one who couldn't call his dog back.

I then had a whole evening of Roxy panting, stressed & suffering from being overly excitabale from the incident.

Sorry but if your dogs are exhibiting 'normal' behaviour off the lead & approach another dog then you have to deal with the consequences if things don't go smoothly. It is your fault if the meeting doesn't go well.

Now I have Roxy it p*sses me off when people say "Oh, they're just being dogs" well, come & see her 3 hours later when she is still showing signs of stress, panting constantly & tell me that's normal!! 

Sorry for the rant but yesterday we had such a bad evening with her anxiety attacks after just from 5 mins of an inconsiderate owner


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> you wouldnt need to ask me
> 
> as soon as I saw you coming with any onlead dog Akira goes straight back on unless the owner of the other dogs says otherwise :thumbup:


Same.

If I do not know the dog then Maya is put back on lead or walked past by her collar.

Your dogs are on lead for a reason and if I don't know you, how do I know if they'll all get on?


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

moboyd said:


> You are making the "assumption" that the reason people will ask you to call back your dogs, is because YOUR dog will be a problem,but many people keep their dogs on lead because Their dog is a problem, and so to reduce the possiblity of an awkward confrontation, they politely ask you to call back your dog, dog walker courtesy is not asking too much surely.?
> 
> Mo


I disagree. I think that people mostly judge others on their own standards and they assume because they can't control their over excitable/reactive dog I can't control mine.

They can politely ask me but I can politely say no because my dogs are not out of control. If a request is expected to be obeyed then it is not a request it is an order.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Same as above for me to. Soon as I see a dog on lead, Novak is back on his lead until they're out of sight.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

metaldog said:


> But it's not my problem how other peoples dogs react. I am 100% confident that mine will not cause any trouble, neither will they retaliate if another dog behaves aggressively towards them they just walk off. They have good recall and I'll call them back if I see fit, not because someone else's dog has issues. The reason a lot of dogs get issues is because owners won't let them socialise and other dogs approach them.
> 
> I used to have a very dog aggressive dog and I never expected other people to stop their dogs enjoying their walk because my dog was a nut job. I made him like that with my inexperience and saw that it was my job to protect their dogs from mine!


I disagree. It would be your problem if they reacted badly to your dog when they asked you to call them away. And a lot of dogs have aggression issues because of the way you were, inexperienced and never socialised your dog, but then they've give them to a rescue and people have taken them on, working hard trying to retrain them. I think it's common courtesy to call your dog away when someone asks, especially if their dog is on lead. It's nothing personal so there's nothing to be hostile about and unless your park is 3ft square, there's plenty of room for all to share  Like I said, a lot of people are trying to train dog-aggressive dogs, a lot from rescues and these people aren't expecting you to stop enjoying your walks, just call your dog away...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

shibby said:


> I disagree. It would be your problem if they reacted badly to your dog when they asked you to call them away. And a lot of dogs have aggression issues because of the way you were, inexperienced and never socialised your dog, but then they've give them to a rescue and people have taken them on, working hard trying to retrain them. I think it's common courtesy to call your dog away when someone asks, especially if their dog is on lead. It's nothing personal so there's nothing to be hostile about and unless your park is 3ft square, there's plenty of room for all to share  Like I said, a lot of people are trying to train dog-aggressive dogs, a lot from rescues and these people aren't expecting you to stop enjoying your walks, just call your dog away...


If they are trying to train dog agreesive dogs where there are other dogs in the vicinity then the agressive dogs should be muzzled in my view! Lead or no lead!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Mine would go on lead without being asked to. He is only off lead when I'm in the countryside and unlikely to meet anyone. 

I don't mind dogs coming over as long as the owner comes as well and says they are ok. I'd be suspicious if they just ran over, as although he enjoys being with other dogs he has already been bitten and I don't want it to happen again.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Fanks :thumbup:
> 
> My boy looks almost inteligent with them glasses on eh :lol:
> 
> Just one click of my fingers is all it takes now he has them and he is there by my side like a good obedient dog


'Almost intelligent' :lol: He looks very Harry Potter esque, I take it that's one of his magic tricks?


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> If they are trying to train dog agreesive dogs where there are other dogs in the vicinity then the agressive dogs should be muzzled in my view! Lead or no lead!


Of course! I meant growling etc.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, *Metaldog*:

When the weather is snowy like this, I've no choice but to take Milo down to the reserve really. Otherwise its pure roadwork and he's afraid of certain vehicles. I can control him enough to walk him on pure roadwork but he gets home and is a stress ball, its not an enjoyable walk for him. Its a bit like he's high really, he has an awful lot of energy so he needs a good go out once in a while.

We privately rehomed Milo one month ago. He lived with another dog until the dog died 10 months ago (Milo is 17 months) and apart from that dog, the owners don't think he met another dog from when they got him as a puppy. From what we can tell he's used to running offlead with the horses and doesn't really get the concept of being onlead or being steady.

Just before he got neutered, any dog that came up to him he would grab hold of and hump, then bite onto its legs to try and instigate play. Often enough the other dog growled at him, and Milo carried on biting at its legs if the dog was still near enough to us, then suddenly he'd get frightened and take off in front of me. The point is, you might know your dogs wont do anything, but until you tell me I don't know that. If you told me and gave me more than three seconds to prepare fair do's, but I can't see people round here doing that which is why I think its easier if I ask them to call their dog away. I don't give a toss if its onlead or not, just preferably not right up close to either of my two unless you give me a decent chance and don't care if my two leap on one of yours.

If I see another dog I give it a wide berth and distract my two because I want them to focus on me etc, but how can I practice getting them to pay attention to me over dogs without going in a dog rich area? Simple answer, I can't get them used to it. And every time someone lets their dog come up to mine when I've told them to sit and wait, and they leap up and get excited it sends us back a fair few steps.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

shibby said:


> I disagree. It would be your problem if they reacted badly to your dog when they asked you to call them away. And a lot of dogs have aggression issues because of the way you were, inexperienced and never socialised your dog, but then they've give them to a rescue and people have taken them on, working hard trying to retrain them. I think it's common courtesy to call your dog away when someone asks, especially if their dog is on lead. It's nothing personal so there's nothing to be hostile about and unless your park is 3ft square, there's plenty of room for all to share  Like I said, a lot of people are trying to train dog-aggressive dogs, a lot from rescues and these people aren't expecting you to stop enjoying your walks, just call your dog away...


I never said I didn't socialise my dog. I was inexperienced and he once had a fight and then every time a dog came up to him I thought he was going to have a fight and he picked up on my nervousness and had a fight. This became a self perpetuating prophecy.

But my dogs never give another dog grief so why should I call them back. If you are training a dog aggressive dog then maybe you should consider walking it in an area where there are not a lot of free running dogs.

I am not hostile. I am always polite but I don't see why I should curb my dog's freedom because someone else can't control their dog. 

On the park where I walk my dogs there are loads of us who all let our dogs play together and non of our dogs are dog aggressive (both mine were when I first got them but because I stayed calm and let the other dogs educate them they're really balanced now). The only dogs I see that that have problems are the ones who's owners get in a flap when they see another dog.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> If they are trying to train dog agreesive dogs where there are other dogs in the vicinity then the agressive dogs should be muzzled in my view! Lead or no lead!


Quite.

And preferably trained away from areas where you would expect to meet dogs off lead.

Innit


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

metaldog said:


> I get annoyed when people tell me to call my dogs back to me or put them on a lead when we are in the park where dogs can run free. I never let them off lead by the road or on the streets.
> 
> I get irritated by the assumption people make that my dogs are going to cause trouble when they are not. If another dog barks at them they just walk off so what does it matter if they approach.
> 
> ...





metaldog said:


> I disagree. I think that people mostly judge others on their own standards and they assume because they can't control their over excitable/reactive dog I can't control mine.
> 
> They can politely ask me but I can politely say no because my dogs are not out of control. If a request is expected to be obeyed then it is not a request it is an order.


Ok here's the thing your dog goes up to an on lead dog because it's highly aggressive, before your dog can walk on it's attacked and half it's ear missing within seconds. You had seen the owner move away and ask you to call your dog backs and you decided because your dogs are fine it doesn't matter and said No.

You know who'd be blamed? YOU!

As someone who has owned a dog aggressive dog, i'd expect more respect for other people.

I've worked long and hard on my dog with her aggression towards other dogs and it's only my persistence that she's as good as she is.

Not to blame breeds here but something like a sharpei or staffie can cause damage within seconds, they only have to grab on. When I had Rusty he ran over to an on lead dog, it was my fault for not paying attention as I knew they did not get on. What happened? within seconds Rusty's ear was torn open, i'm shocked it never needed stitches. It didn't even last even 1/4 of the fights i've dealt with, it was a split second and his ear was torn open.

Rusty then on became aggressive with all un-nueterd males. A few months back a guy was hyping his staffie up and I noticed it was un-nueterd and asked the guy to please leash or grab his dog but before I could say anything as to why, his dog ran over to come play with Rusty who was on lead. BANG! there was a dog fight. Rusty and the Staffie were locked onto each other and it was only me and my friend pulling the back legs and walking that we got them to let go, it must have taken almost 2 minutes for them to part (Rusty was the worst) neither dogs were hurt thankfully. This could have all been avoided if the staffie had been placed on a lead when he saw me and my friend's dogs on leads.

Have respect for other people and don't be so selfish.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

metaldog said:


> *But it's not my problem how other peoples dogs react. *I am 100% confident that mine will not cause any trouble, neither will they retaliate if another dog behaves aggressively towards them they just walk off. They have good recall and I'll call them back if I see fit, not because someone else's dog has issues. *The reason a lot of dogs get issues is because owners won't let them socialise and other dogs approach them.*
> I used to have a very dog aggressive dog and I never expected other people to stop their dogs enjoying their walk because my dog was a nut job. I made him like that with my inexperience and saw that it was my job to protect their dogs from mine!


Yes it is if your dog bounds over to mine & causes problems!

Roxy was never socialiused intially which has led to these itssues but since she has problems any meetings have to be supervised & controlled not just leaving them to it as she doesn't know how to deal with things.

You sound incredibly naive & pompous with your comments tbh. I have had my dog weeks (she's a rescue) & I am doing everythng I can to make her life stress free & calm - people like you who show no consideration only make my dogs anxiety worse.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Maybe I should elaborate. The 'reserve' I'm talking about most people don't let their dogs off on (not that I've seen when I've been down there). Its not an area with 'a lot of free running dogs' at all, quite the opposite but daily you do come across a couple onlead.

Heck, I've seen more dogs offlead down my road this week than I have at the reserve all last week :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

shibby said:


> esque


You've lost me, I dont speak russian


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> OK, *Metaldog*:
> 
> When the weather is snowy like this, I've no choice but to take Milo down to the reserve really. Otherwise its pure roadwork and he's afraid of certain vehicles. I can control him enough to walk him on pure roadwork but he gets home and is a stress ball, its not an enjoyable walk for him. Its a bit like he's high really, he has an awful lot of energy so he needs a good go out once in a while.
> 
> ...


You can get them used to focussing on you in a dog rich environment by taking them to a training class or some type of dog sport, in a controlled environment.

I understand where you are coming from, but you did ask if anyone would get annoyed and I gave my honest answer. I'm not attacking you or anyone else, just being completely honest about how I feel.

If you are not willing to try to understand another my point of view I don't understand why you asked if anyone would get annoyed....

I wouldn't get annoyed if my dog went up to another dog and it jumped all over them, played really rough or even behaved aggressively because dogs are dogs not humans and they have their own language and will sort it out themselves.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I never said I didn't socialise my dog. I was inexperienced and he once had a fight and then every time a dog came up to him I thought he was going to have a fight and he picked up on my nervousness and had a fight. This became a self perpetuating prophecy.
> 
> But my dogs never give another dog grief so why should I call them back. If you are training a dog aggressive dog then maybe you should consider walking it in an area where there are not a lot of free running dogs.
> 
> ...


You are hostile to the idea of calling your dog back. It's not curbing a dogs freedom at all, the other owner wouldn't ask if they didn't think it was necessary and just because they ask doesn't mean they can't control their dog. I can control my puppy but I don't want excitable dogs around him until he has learnt the proper way to greet dogs.



metaldog said:


> I wouldn't get annoyed if my dog went up to another dog and it jumped all over them, played really rough or even behaved aggressively because dogs are dogs not humans and they have their own language and will sort it out themselves.


Sorry, I disagree, you do have to intervene as they will not always sort it out themselves.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metaldog said:


> You can get them used to focussing on you in a dog rich environment by taking them to a training class or some type of dog sport, in a controlled environment.
> 
> I understand where you are coming from, but you did ask if anyone would get annoyed and I gave my honest answer. I'm not attacking you or anyone else, just being completely honest about how I feel.
> 
> ...


Where do you get the idea I'm not willing to understand your POV and am annoyed :confused1: I put your name in bold as loads of people are posting and I didn't want you to miss the post. All I did was explain the situation with Milo a bit more as the first post was a bit vague and more about walking them together.

Milo can't go to training classes until into the New Year so until that point we have to manage the situation. It would be much easier if people were willing to call their dog away from him in particular. Rupert on his own I can deal with and he responds well to me, Milo doesn't and tbh I think its quite unsettling for him at the minute he needs lots of happy positive experiences and to learn how to behave properly around others like you say in a controlled environment, but I can't control everywhere hence I intend to ask people if they would call their dog away from him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Funny enough I met someone today with two dogs going crazy at mine. He had double leads on them both and they were going balistic at the mere sight of another dog and they bring them to a country park next to a beach.:confused1:

My two, off lead of course just looked and walked on by no doubt giving the doggy vibe "chill man, be cool or just fek ouff elsewhere innit".

One has to wonder...

A) Why bring such a stroppy dog to a place where it will meet other dogs?

B) Why bring two drama's together?

C)Why where the owners laughing?


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> You've lost me, I dont speak russian


Pah!...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

metaldog said:


> *You can get them used to focussing on you in a dog rich environment by taking them to a training class or some type of dog sport, in a controlled environment.*
> I understand where you are coming from, but you did ask if anyone would get annoyed and I gave my honest answer. I'm not attacking you or anyone else, just being completely honest about how I feel.
> 
> If you are not willing to try to understand another my point of view I don't understand why you asked if anyone would get annoyed....
> ...


B*llocks! I have been advised by a behaviourist *NOT *to take my dog to training classes as being surrounded by too many dogs (at the moment) will cause her more stress.

I have taken the trouble to seek professional advice regarding my dogs behaviour but comments & thoughts such as your only make walking her worse. Ufortunatley there are many people such as you who think they know best & that's why it will continue to be difficult for me in socialising my dog.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Yes it is if your dog bounds over to mine & causes problems!
> 
> Roxy was never socialiused intially which has led to these itssues but since she has problems any meetings have to be supervised & controlled not just leaving them to it as she doesn't know how to deal with things.
> 
> You sound incredibly naive & pompous with your comments tbh. I have had my dog weeks (she's a rescue) & I am doing everythng I can to make her life stress free & calm - people like you who show no consideration only make my dogs anxiety worse.


I am trying not to be insulted by you reverting to name calling. I will excuse your inexperience as by your own admission you have only had your dog for a few weeks and I've had dogs all my life. When I got Bizkit he was very reactive to other dogs, he learned not to be by playing with other dogs and being put in his place.

My dogs will not bound up to your dog, they are not overexcited and don't have issues. Bizkit will approach calmly and sniff noses while wagging his tail tail. If your dog reacts badly he will just as calmly walk away and leave your dog alone. If the meeting with Bizkit went well he will then go into a play bow and my JRT will lie down and show your dog her belly and then make little play with me yips.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Funny enough I met someone today with two dogs going crazy at mine. He had double leads on them both and they were going balistic at the mere sight of another dog and they bring them to a country park next to a beach.:confused1:
> 
> My two, off lead of course just looked and walked on by no doubt giving the doggy vibe "chill man, be cool or just fek ouff elsewhere innit".
> 
> ...


It could have been somewhere local to them, they could be oblivious or just not give a damn.

I used to have people tell me why did I walk my dog is the park if she was funny with other dogs, where the hell am I meant to take her? 

What I did was learn about times most people walk and avoid them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

shibby said:


> Pah!...


nzyeht.....


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

My dogs are perfectly happy being walked on lead, they dont mess with other dogs, they are under control, BUT they are big dogs and dont take kindly to "friendy" dogs coming into their space, they dont get opportunity many other dog walkers have of being allowed to runabout off lead, that is my choice, because for one they are a breed that thinks it knows better and chances are it will do a runner, and secondly have selective deafness something the breed is well know for, thirdly can be quite overpowering to some dogs, and some owers can also get a little uptight when they see a large dog tailand ears errect come barging over to them, I take dog ownership very responsibly, I would not like it for my dogs to ruin somebody elses walk with their dog, and for them to put their dog on lead for a few minutes while I pass I feel is not asking too much, their dog can for the rest of its time in the park runabout to its heart content, but I guess some people will always feel they know best, have very tunneled vision, only see what they want to see and think everything is everyones elses problem, we can only hope that people with this kind of mindset will learn to appreciate everything is not black and white.

Mo


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I am trying not to be insulted by you reverting to name calling. I will excuse your inexperience as by your own admission you have only had your dog for a few weeks and I've had dogs all my life. When I got Bizkit he was very reactive to other dogs, he learned not to be by playing with other dogs and being put in his place.
> 
> My dogs will not bound up to your dog, they are not overexcited and don't have issues. Bizkit will approach calmly and sniff noses while wagging his tail tail. If your dog reacts badly he will just as calmly walk away and leave your dog alone. If the meeting with Bizkit went well he will then go into a play bow and my JRT will lie down and show your dog her belly and then make little play with me yips.


That is exactly how mine are!! BUT! when met with a neurotic mandy pandy owner , who's poor dog is stressed due to the under confident owner sending bad vibes down the lead to their 'poor' dog then the best thing to do imo is to avoid! And if that means leashing em and walking the other way then so be it!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Funny enough I met someone today with two dogs going crazy at mine. He had double leads on them both and they were going balistic at the mere sight of another dog and they bring them to a country park next to a beach.:confused1:
> 
> My two, off lead of course just looked and walked on by no doubt giving the doggy vibe "chill man, be cool or just fek ouff elsewhere innit".


Our dog is fantastic off-lead, very friendly, naturally walks to heel and doesn't bother with most dogs unless they say hello to him. However, on lead he is fearful and will bark/jump and try to hide, presumably because he wasn't socialised and was attacked and offlead he can run away from what bothers him. We got him as a rescue, age 3 and have done a fair bit of work with him on it but if he's feeling a bit spooked, he will bark on lead when he sees another dog. Sometimes we will just carry on normal conversation if he's not barking, but other times we'll use distraction techniques. We get some looks sometimes but whatever...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Before this thread goes tits up i'll say just this! most dogs are more confident with other dogs of a lead then on a lead! if they are not and prone to agression the sorry! but they should be muzzled! And nine times outta ten the dog is picking up the vibes from the owner and this accounts for the display of agression!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> B*llocks! I have been advised by a behaviourist *NOT *to take my dog to training classes as being surrounded by too many dogs (at the moment) will cause her more stress.
> 
> I have taken the trouble to seek professional advice regarding my dogs behaviour but comments & thoughts such as your only make walking her worse. Ufortunatley there are many people such as you who think they know best & that's why it will continue to be difficult for me in socialising my dog.


There's no need to swear. I'm not a psychic so I didn't know you were told that by a behaviourist. If being surrounded by other dogs causes her too much stress why are you walking her in an area where other people walk their dogs.

I never said I knew what was best for you or your dog. But I know what's best for mine. It's funny though that my dogs never cause any trouble and are so balanced yet the people on this thread berating me for my attitude are the ones who's dogs have behavioural issues...


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Before this thread goes tits up i'll say just this! most dogs are more confident with other dogs of a lead then on a lead! if they are not and prone to agression the sorry! but they should be muzzled!


I never muzzled Maya in the summer in was unfair on her, so rrr::lol:

On another note, I wonder where my muzzle is i've not needed in so long now :scared: :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Before this thread goes tits up i'll say just this! most dogs are more confident with other dogs of a lead then on a lead! if they are not and prone to agression the sorry! but they should be muzzled!


I agree if you can't control them. There is a lovely lady with a black lab who walks where I take Rupert a lot and we regularly have chats from 30 feet away because her dog is aggressive and muzzled. She doesn't mind muzzling her and shouts from afar that she doesn't like other dogs.

The area I've mentioned has a busy main road at the top of the avenues which run off it which is why I think most people there don't let their dogs off down there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> It could have been somewhere local to them, they could be oblivious or just not give a damn.
> 
> I used to have people tell me why did I walk my dog is the park if she was funny with other dogs, *where the hell am I meant to take her?*
> 
> What I did was learn about times most people walk and avoid them.


Where ever you like but if it ruins your day, try an industrial estate.

People with friendly dogs cannot always be sure they will not bump into an iffy dog on lead.

People with friendly, balanced dogs should be able to go about enjoying life with their off lead dog without being dictated to by those with ill socialised dogs.

Control and courtesy yes.

Dictated to....no. Go elsewhere.

That said, if we can all be happy side by side all well and good but if it ruins your day................


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> I never muzzled Maya in the summer in was unfair on her, so rrr::lol:
> 
> On another note, I wonder where my muzzle is i've not needed in so long now :scared: :lol:


Don't understand your post SH! Are you saying you keep maya constantly on the lead and that she has dog agression problems?


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> nzyeht.....


I think you made a typo there


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metaldog said:


> There's no need to swear. I'm not a psychic so I didn't know you were told that by a behaviourist. If being surrounded by other dogs causes her too much stress why are you walking her in an area where other people walk their dogs.
> 
> I never said I knew what was best for you or your dog. But I know what's best for mine. *It's funny though that my dogs never cause any trouble and are so balanced yet the people on this thread berating me for my attitude are the ones who's dogs have behavioural issues...*


Sorry but I think that's out of line. We've had Milo a month and he came like (worse, actually) this. Its nothing to do with us. And tbh I don't think Rupert being a bit jumpy is down to me either, he was fine until a couple of dogs in the new area ran at him growling and one went to bite him, since then he just jumps up onto other dogs when they approach. I don't really feel like that's my fault either.

I believe Roxy who Cleo mentions is also a rescue dog and that she has only had her the same time I've had Milo. That comment was uncalled for. Maybe next time I'll sod giving a young adult a home and go to a puppy farm instead, oh yes :thumbup:


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I think common courtesy is being asked for, guess some people dont feel they need to be courteous? and want it pleasant for everyone.

Mo


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> That is exactly how mine are!! BUT! when met with a neurotic mandy pandy owner , who's poor dog is stressed due to the under confident owner sending bad vibes down the lead to their 'poor' dog then the best thing to do imo is to avoid! And if that means leashing em and walking the other way then so be it!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

I don't like to practice avoidance though. I'm more of a lets hang and see what happens dog owner.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Where ever you like but if it ruins your day, try an industrial estate.
> 
> People with friendly dogs cannot always be sure they will not bump into an iffy dog on lead.
> 
> ...


None around, plus I have no transport 

Maya's actually fine with most other dogs now, we had much worse problems long ago.

The only thing is dogs who are no balanced and ill behavd but maybe 'cause that annoys me too 



DoubleTrouble said:


> Don't understand your post SH! Are you saying you keep maya constantly on the lead and that she has dog agression problems?


I used to 

I would never muzzle her in the summer though because it was unfair on her, she was hot enough.

Thankfully, she gets on with most dogs now and has even started flirting with some.

I will always place her on lead or walk her by if I see a dog I don't know simply because I don't know how she'll react. I don't allow any dog i've owned to go up to dogs on lead unless I know them and now they are ok.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Before this thread goes tits up i'll say just this! most dogs are more confident with other dogs of a lead then on a lead! if they are not and prone to agression the sorry! but they should be muzzled! And nine times outta ten the dog is picking up the vibes from the owner and this accounts for the display of agression!


Absolutely, like our dog, he can avoid what he doesn't want to meet off lead. If we're walking on a street and a dog is heading towards us, we change direction for him so he doesn't have to confront it. Dogs prone to aggression should be muzzled in my opinion. We always aim to remain calm and confident with our dogs, the effect that can have on them alone is astonishing! I think we're the 1 out of 10  If we were anymore laid back/filled with treats we'd fall over!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

moboyd said:


> My dogs are perfectly happy being walked on lead, they dont mess with other dogs, they are under control, *BUT they are big dogs and dont take kindly to "friendy" dogs coming into their space,* they dont get opportunity many other dog walkers have of being allowed to runabout off lead, that is my choice, because for one they are a breed that thinks it knows better and chances are it will do a runner, and secondly have selective deafness something the breed is well know for, thirdly can be quite overpowering to some dogs, and some owers can also get a little uptight when they see a large dog tailand ears errect come barging over to them, I take dog ownership very responsibly, I would not like it for my dogs to ruin somebody elses walk with their dog, and for them to put their dog on lead for a few minutes while I pass I feel is not asking too much, their dog can for the rest of its time in the park runabout to its heart content, but I guess some people will always feel they know best, have very tunneled vision, only see what they want to see and think everything is everyones elses problem, we can only hope that people with this kind of mindset will learn to appreciate everything is not black and white.
> 
> Mo


And most balanced dogs will read that and stay away.

The bull breeds on the other hand........

Maybe its time to do a bit more socialising to save your BIG dogs not taking to kindly to their own species and ending up with a little staffy giving it a spanking.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> you wouldnt need to ask me
> 
> as soon as I saw you coming with any onlead dog Akira goes straight back on unless the owner of the other dogs says otherwise :thumbup:


This. I'd be annoyed if the other owner didn't get their dog back. I'm sick of my under control dog being attacked by unsocialised dogs that idiot owners can't control.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> That is exactly how mine are!! BUT! when met with a neurotic mandy pandy owner , who's poor dog is stressed due to the under confident owner sending bad vibes down the lead to their 'poor' dog then the best thing to do imo is to avoid! And if that means leashing em and walking the other way then so be it!


Rep cummin innit :thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

metaldog said:


> There's no need to swear. I'm not a psychic so I didn't know you were told that by a behaviourist. If being surrounded by other dogs causes her too much stress why are you walking her in an area where other people walk their dogs.
> 
> I never said I knew what was best for you or your dog. But I know what's best for mine. It's funny though that my dogs never cause any trouble and are so balanced yet the people on this thread berating me for my attitude are the ones who's dogs have behavioural issues...


My dog has MASSIVE bahavioural issues which were there long before I got her. As GOldenshadow pointed out, Roxy is a rescue dog who I have had a number of weeks. She has had a terrible start to life, the more we find out about her them worse it gets. The latest is noting cigarette burn scars on her 

I am waling her around other dogs because I have to. She was isolated for the first 12 months of her liufe, she has had no socialization at all so goes completely over the top when she meets other dogs. This can turn to aggression but not always. I do not muzzle her & will not. She is always on the lead & I warn people who's dogs are off the lead.

If they continue to irgnore me & do not or cannot call their dogs back then that is their falt if (when) things kickl off. unfortunately it is me who then has to deal with the fallout. Whereas your dog will probably get over this pretty quickly Roxy will not.

As I said, last night was bad. A JRT approcahed her, I aksed the mand several times to call his dog back. He assured me they would be fine - they weren't. Roxy was heavily panting & very stressed for several hours afterwards which then causes problems between her & Toby (my existing dog).

This will jot e an easy fix, this is smehting that I am dedicating every spare minute at the moment to try & overcme. She is a lovely dog & it bnreaks my heart to see her so distressed.

I'm sorry if appear quite angry about this but I am - I know my dog, I know how easily she is upset, I know (after gaining proffesional help) how to try & help her overcome her problems & do not need other people telling me what's best for her.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

GoldenShadow said:


> Would you be irritated if I asked you to call your dog back, baring in mind both mine are onlead?


Not at all, actually as soon as I spotted you I would put mine on the lead anyway without being asked, as I feel that its common courtesy to lead your own dogs if approaching someone else with leaded dogs, after all you never know the reason why the other dog is leaded, could be because it has issues with other dogs, has poor recall or has had an operation where it needs to take things steady and having someone elses dogs bouncing around them isnt helpful!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> This. I'd be annoyed if the other owner didn't get their dog back. I'm sick of my under control dog being attacked by unsocialised dogs that idiot owners can't control.


As am I! My eldest weimy is (with dogs) extremely socialable! but I rekon they must see him as a sandwich short of a picnic! I can honestly say hand on heart that I am 200% confident that he would NEVER attack another dog either on lead nor off lead!

Yet this year I lost count of the number of times he had been bitten or attacked by unruly devil dogs! mostly smaller then him!
We had this at truckfect
At Sandend (a bloody loony off lead spanial )
And a the Game fair!

All the dogs that went for him were on leads with the exception of the spanial!

My dog may not bite but reckon I'm going to get a banner printed!

MY DOG DON'T BITE BUT I MIGHT! because to be quite honest I am sick to the back teeth of owners of smaller dogs who think their dogs are 'exempt'

DT


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Sorry but I think that's out of line. We've had Milo a month and he came like (worse, actually) this. Its nothing to do with us. And tbh I don't think Rupert being a bit jumpy is down to me either, he was fine until a couple of dogs in the new area ran at him growling and one went to bite him, since then he just jumps up onto other dogs when they approach. I don't really feel like that's my fault either.
> 
> I believe Roxy who Cleo mentions is also a rescue dog and that she has only had her the same time I've had Milo. That comment was uncalled for. Maybe next time I'll sod giving a young adult a home and go to a puppy farm instead, oh yes :thumbup:


Both my dogs are rescues who I rehomed as adolescents with behavioural issues and now they are very balanced and well adjusted because I have worked very hard training and socialising them. When I got them they were a lot like you describe Milo. Pippi weighs 6 kilos and was attacked by a Japanese Akita but i didn't let that memory make me worry about all dogs and I stay relaxed.

I never said I wouldn't recall my dogs or I would let them run out of control. I just said it annoys me when other people ask me to put them on a lead or recall them because they can't control their own dog.

My dogs don't attack other dogs, even if attacked.

If I recall them they are 100%.

I often see people panic and go 'get your dog, get your dog!' becoming agitated and often their dog mirrors their behaviour. Maybe they should try to relax a bit.

I never have any problems where I walk them, even Cody the Mal who hates all other dogs loves playing with Bizkit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> *My dog has MASSIVE bahavioural issues which were there long before I got her. As GOldenshadow pointed out, Roxy is a rescue dog who I have had a number of weeks. She has had a terrible start to life, the more we find out about her them worse it gets. The latest is noting cigarette burn scars on her *
> I am waling her around other dogs because I have to. She was isolated for the first 12 months of her liufe, she has had no socialization at all so goes completely over the top when she meets other dogs. This can turn to aggression but not always. I do not muzzle her & will not. She is always on the lead & I warn people who's dogs are off the lead.
> 
> If they continue to irgnore me & do not or cannot call their dogs back then that is their falt if (when) things kickl off. unfortunately it is me who then has to deal with the fallout. Whereas your dog will probably get over this pretty quickly Roxy will not.
> ...


And what about the over friendly rescue dog that has massive issues running up to other dogs?

How is the new owner to train it not to do it without it happening?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> And what about the over friendly rescue dog that has massive issues running up to other dogs?
> 
> How is the new owner to train it not to do it without it happening?


Rusty was like this.

I used a long line 

If he went to bolt to see another dog etc , i'd shout leave it stepping on the leash and then call him giving him a treat for coming back.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Rusty was like this.
> 
> I used a long line
> 
> If he went to bolt to see another dog etc , i'd shout leave it stepping on the leash and then call him giving him a treat for coming back.


Thats recall on a line!

Im talking running free enjoying life at the beach 

They do know the differance you know


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Ok here's the thing your dog goes up to an on lead dog because it's highly aggressive, before your dog can walk on it's attacked and half it's ear missing within seconds. You had seen the owner move away and ask you to call your dog backs and you decided because your dogs are fine it doesn't matter and said No.
> 
> You know who'd be blamed? YOU!
> 
> ...


If a dog was highly aggressive my dogs would read that and give it a wide berth. They would not need me to tell them. I have the utmost respect for people and I can be as selfish as the person who thinks I should put my dog on a lead because they can't control theirs.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Thats recall on a line!
> 
> Im talking running free enjoying life at the beach
> 
> They do know the differance you know


Now i'd never understand taking a dog who was aggressive to a beach or a very public place where you know lots of dogs are.

There's a difference between a walk in the park and going to a popular public place.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Now i'd never understand taking a dog who was aggressive to a beach or a very public place where you know lots of dogs are.
> 
> There's a difference between a walk in the park and going to a popular public place.


What is the difference?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

metaldog said:


> If a dog was highly aggressive my dogs would read that and give it a wide berth. They would not need me to tell them. I have the utmost respect for people and I can be as selfish as the person who thinks I should put my dog on a lead because they can't control theirs.


I would rep ya must I need to spead it about more :lol:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> And what about the over friendly rescue dog that has massive issues running up to other dogs?
> 
> How is the new owner to train it not to do it without it happening?


Er ... keep him/her on a lead??????!!!!! It's not difficult to work out!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I have only had my pup three months, but i am trying to train him to 'leave' all dogs whether on lead or off, until i have checked out with the owners and received an okay or no from them.

It seems people expect so many different things to walking a dog on and off lead, that i prefer to be on the safe side and get my pup under control pronto and would be embarrassed if he took no notice or they had to ask, for whatever the reason that their dog was on lead.

Even dogs offlead i prefer to be in control until i know, better safe than sorry i thought, although running our pup off lead and away from three huge dogs one being put on lead and two off lead caused the woman to comment very loudly about what on earth were we doing taking our pup away! I did explain about 'leave' and control of him and that i had two very small toddlers to deal with and so we wanted the pup under control with my husband a small distance away until we knew what was going on with the dogs and we could control a meeting, seems you cant do right for doing wrong!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Now i'd never understand taking a dog who was aggressive to a beach or a very public place where you know lots of dogs are.
> 
> There's a difference between a walk in the park and going to a popular public place.


I used beach as an example.

I mean anywhere you would expect to meet balaced, sociable well behaved dogs off a lead.

Park, bridlepath, beach what ever.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> And what about the over friendly rescue dog that has massive issues running up to other dogs?
> 
> How is the new owner to train it not to do it without it happening?


That was Bizkit 12 months ago 

He's come a long way :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I always call Jack back when i see another dog anyway.. untill the owner says the dog is fine (which they usually do) 
Besides anything else he's just a pup and he's still learning recall tho he's great at it im awaiting the teenage stage where he just may not lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Er ... keep him/her on a lead??????!!!!! It's not difficult to work out!


There in lays your problems if tou think you can teach a dog recall from another dog on a lead 

What planet are you on?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Er ... keep him/her on a lead??????!!!!! It's not difficult to work out!


Then the problem will never be solved!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> There in lays your problems if tou think you can teach a dog recall from another dog on a lead
> 
> What planet are you on?


Sorry but isn't that what long leads are for??? At least that's how I taught Toby recall - have you not heard of them


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Then the problem will never be solved!


What DT said


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Sorry but isn't that what long leads are for??? At least that's how I taught Toby recall - have you not heard of them


I've never used a long line and mine have 100% recall.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Sorry but isn't that what long leads are for??? At least that's how I taught Toby recall - *have you not heard of them *


Yeah I use them for tracking.

What use is one of them when your dog that is trusted of lead goes up to another dog on the other side of the field 

As I said, they know the differance, shame you dont


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

I wouldn't and do not get irritated if asked, although usually it is me asking people to do it. Dyson in particular, is very lively and sometimes I keep the boys on lead if there are many people and children around just so the boys don't knock a child over in their excitement and in return all I ask is that if someone elses dog is the same, please call them back to prevent a jumble of dogs all caught up in their leads. Some people think because my boys are on the leads that they are unsociable and viscuos but they arent, just too big and boistrous


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

metaldog said:


> If a dog was highly aggressive my dogs would read that and give it a wide berth. They would not need me to tell them. I have the utmost respect for people and I can be as selfish as the person who thinks I should put my dog on a lead because they can't control theirs.


Not all dogs give off signals till too late, especially say that dog has not seen the the dogs approaching because the owner has turned to walk away and the approaching dogs go up to sniff, many dogs don't give warning and just attack.

Rusty was a perfect example of that, he loved other dogs and was excited to see them. It was only if they got very close he'd realize they were un-neutered and go on the attack. Thankfully from reports from his new owners he's no longer doing this (I think neutering was the best thing for him) he met one yesterday, growled and walked off :thumbup:

It's very hard, personally people who take on a rescue dog with issues deserve allot more credit than respect.

My dog is far better than she was, only through my hard work. Yes, i'm sure there's people who are morons.

I've had people scream at me to put Maya on lead because she's going to eat their child/dog 

but it's very selfish and unrespectful to allow your dogs to go up to on leash dogs, espcially if you don't know them.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

you wouldnt need to ask me, If i saw you i'd recall Blaze and put him back on his lead (he is brilliant off lead and never goes for other dogs) I would put blaze on his lead in respect of your dogs and also for Blazes own safty (nothing meant by that)


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Yeah I use them for tracking.
> 
> What use is one of them when your dog that is trusted of lead goes up to another dog on the other side of the field
> 
> As I said, they know the differance, shame you dont


What use is recall if your dog can't be called back. I am simply saying that my dog is not confident. has not been socialzed, has not been lead walked, has not had any training, & I am trying my best . If a dog offlead approcahes her, cannot be called back, does so at it's owners risk & I have to deal with her distress & the owner having a go at me becuase they couldn't cointrol their dog.

If your dog is trusted off lead why would s/he approcah another dog if you told him/her not to?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> I wouldn't and do not get irritated if asked, although usually it is me asking people to do it. Dyson in particular, is very lively and sometimes I keep the boys on lead if there are many people and children around just so the boys don't knock a child over in their excitement and in return all I ask is that if someone elses dog is the same, please call them back to prevent a jumble of dogs all caught up in their leads. *Some people think because my boys are on the leads that they are unsociable and viscuos but they arent, just too big and boistrous*


I tend to try not to make judgements based on fear and ignorance.

Relax, enjoy, live and let live


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Not all dogs give off signals till too late, especially say that dog has not seen the the dogs approaching because the owner has turned to walk away and the approaching dogs go up to sniff, many dogs don't give warning and just attack.
> 
> Rusty was a perfect example of that, he loved other dogs and was excited to see them. It was only if they got very close he'd realize they were un-neutered and go on the attack. Thankfully from reports from his new owners he's no longer doing this (I think neutering was the best thing for him) he met one yesterday, growled and walked off :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Both my dogs are rescues...how about some credit for me for turning them into the well trained, balanced socialised dogs they now are?

But it's very selfish and disrespectful to expect everyone else to work their dog walk around your dog's behavioural issues.

I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree....


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I've never used a long line and mine have 100% recall.


Well good for you, I mean that as well! I am constantly working on this & will do so. Until they are of that standard. Because of Roxy's issues she will never be off the lead when I anticipate other dogs around in an uncontrolled envionment.

All her meetings are supervised & will continue to be until she can learn to deal with her excitability. It will be a long process but every day we do something to help her with this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> What use is recall if your dog can't be called back. I am simply saying that my dog is not confident. has not been socialzed, has not been lead walked, has not had any training, & I am trying my best . If a dog offlead approcahes her, cannot be called back, does so at it's owners risk & I have to deal with her distress & the owner having a go at me becuase they couldn't cointrol their dog.
> 
> If your dog is trusted off lead why would s/he approcah another dog if you told him/her not to?


If you read back this started with you talking poppycock when I asked you in reply to you claiming "my dog is a rescue and cant go off lead" to me asking you "what about a rescue dog that can be trusted off lead but needs to be taught recal from other dogs? how do you do that"???

To which you claimed "keep them on a lead"

Do try to keep up at the back


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> *Not all dogs give off signals till too late*, especially say that dog has not seen the the dogs approaching because the owner has turned to walk away and the approaching dogs go up to sniff, many dogs don't give warning and just attack.
> 
> Rusty was a perfect example of that, he loved other dogs and was excited to see them. It was only if they got very close he'd realize they were un-neutered and go on the attack. Thankfully from reports from his new owners he's no longer doing this (I think neutering was the best thing for him) he met one yesterday, growled and walked off :thumbup:
> 
> ...


That' the problem with Roxy - there are very few signals that she will attack. I can see them now as I have become tuned to her body language but these changes are very subtle.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Well good for you, I mean that as well! I am constantly working on this & will do so. Until they are of that standard. Because of Roxy's issues she will never be off the lead when I anticipate other dogs around in an uncontrolled envionment.
> 
> All her meetings are supervised & will continue to be until she can learn to deal with her excitability. It will be a long process but every day we do something to help her with this.


thank you for that 

Don't jump on me again because I am trying to help you....

Do you know anyone with well adjusted dogs who can socialise her...balanced stooge dogs are brilliant and dogs can learn loads more off each other re behavioural issues that we can teach them.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> If you read back this started with you talking poppycock when I asked you in reply to you claiming "my dog is a rescue and cant go off lead" to me asking you "what about a rescue dog that can be trusted off lead but needs to be taught recal from other dogs? how do you do that"???
> 
> To which you claimed "keep them on a lead"
> 
> Do try to keep up at the back


Oh dear, resporting to sarcastic comments  please do keep to the discussion rather than petty insults


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Can we keep the condescending posts at bay? 

All I wanted from this thread was to know if people would mind if I asked them to call their dog away from mine, and everyone has said that they wouldn't mind so mission accomplished. I didn't want to just start doing it if people would be mightily offended/irritated by my doing so. Milo can't go to classes til into the New Year, vet said he needed his tooth out before he did anything like that and now they want him back to check his weight and don't want him doing anything remotely stressful until his weight is up.

Feels like social services and like they might take him away re his weight 

Its not half fun trying to keep him stress free


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Calling your dogs away is basically lending a helping hand to a fellow dog owner. If someone asks you politely to keep your dog away from theirs, what is the harm in that? Come on, they're not telling you to leave the park. It's not disrespectful or selfish unless they scream it at you ----> :incazzato:



GoldenShadow said:


> Can we keep the condescending posts at bay?
> 
> All I wanted from this thread was to know if people would mind if I asked them to call their dog away from mine, and everyone has said that they wouldn't mind so mission accomplished.


Not quite everyone...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Oh dear, resporting to sarcastic comments  please do keep to the discussion rather than petty insults


Pot Kettle Black!

Was it not you a few posts back swearing and insulting Metaldog?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

metaldog said:


> thank you for that
> 
> Don't jump on me again because I am trying to help you....
> 
> Do you know anyone with well adjusted dogs who can socialise her...balanced stooge dogs are brilliant and dogs can learn loads more off each other re behavioural issues that we can teach them.


Sorry, I have had a bad couple of days with her & have been increasingly wound up by offlead dogs making thinsg worse! 

We have recently moved to the area so I don't know anyone. I am constantly trying to find new things for her to become used to. Today was asheep which she fantastic about - no chasing, I couldn't believe it!

But ... people do seem to try & tell me how she will be with their dog I believe me I know she won't be. We can approach dogs in the distance at the moment & that's it. I am seeing a behaviourist as this is not something that can be overcome with training classes.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Pot Kettle Black!
> 
> Was it not you a few posts back swearing and insulting Metaldog?


What does that mean? I've googled it before and never understood (the pot kettle black thing)? :confused1:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

shibby said:


> Calling your dogs away is basically lending a helping hand to a fellow dog owner. If someone asks you politely to keep your dog away from theirs, what is the harm in that? Come on, they're not telling you to leave the park. It's not disrespectful or selfish unless they scream it at you ----> :incazzato:
> 
> Not quite everyone...


Yes they did! Metaldog just said he would tell me why he wouldn't do it, he didn't say he'd mind if I asked


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> What does that mean? I've googled it before and never understood (the pot kettle black thing)? :confused1:


It means dont accuse people of things you are doing yourself


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> It means dont accuse people of things you are doing yourself


Oh right, so basically like being a hypocrite? I have googled it before but I never found an easy explanation 

Where does it get the pot kettle black thing from, did kettles used to be made out of pot and black in colour? Sorry I really don't get it and now I'm curious


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Oh right, so basically like being a hypocrite? I have googled it before but I never found an easy explanation
> 
> Where does it get the pot kettle black thing from, did kettles used to be made out of pot and black in colour? Sorry I really don't get it and now I'm curious


LOL ... a new thread title perhaps?!!:lol:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Yes they did! Metaldog just said he would tell me why he wouldn't do it, he didn't say he'd mind if I asked


No they never! You said 'everyone has said that they wouldn't mind so mission accomplished' and using metaldog as an example, I got that they would mind being asked!...


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Where do you get the idea I'm not willing to understand your POV and am annoyed :confused1: I put your name in bold as loads of people are posting and I didn't want you to miss the post. All I did was explain the situation with Milo a bit more as the first post was a bit vague and more about walking them together.
> 
> Milo can't go to training classes until into the New Year so until that point we have to manage the situation. It would be much easier if people were willing to call their dog away from him in particular. Rupert on his own I can deal with and he responds well to me, Milo doesn't and tbh I think its quite unsettling for him at the minute he needs lots of happy positive experiences and to learn how to behave properly around others like you say in a controlled environment, but I can't control everywhere hence I intend to ask people if they would call their dog away from him.


Sorry got Cleo and you mixed up. I thought she posted the OP. My bad.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Oh right, so basically like being a hypocrite? I have googled it before but I never found an easy explanation
> 
> Where does it get the pot kettle black thing from, did kettles used to be made out of pot and black in colour? Sorry I really don't get it and now I'm curious


Yes hypocrite big time.

It goes back to when I was a lad and had 16 whippets and not a single lead amonst them. In the days when dogs were dogs and not ikkle babies and men were men, sheep were women and women done the cooking :thumbup:

A pot for cooking on the stove would get black from the flame
A kettle would get black from the flames

So when the pot calls the kettle black its being a hypocrite :thumbup:

Get it :confused1:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Yes they did! Metaldog just said he would tell me why he wouldn't do it, he didn't say he'd mind if I asked


I am NOT A MAN.

Actually (at risk of it all going pop again) I said it does irritate me....it's not what you want to hear but it's how I feel.

I never said I wouldn't call them back, just that I find it really annoying when people expect me to


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

shibby said:


> No they never! You said 'everyone has said that they wouldn't mind so mission accomplished' and using metaldog as an example, I got that they would mind being asked! I know a lot of people who would mind being asked too, like I mentioned, expect for people to be defensive about it.


I just got the impression people wouldn't mind if I asked from the responses, I must have missed any that were saying otherwise (tbh this thread moved along quite quick !) 



metaldog said:


> Sorry got Cleo and you mixed up. I thought she posted the OP. My bad.


Fair do's 



The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Yes hypocrite big time.
> 
> It goes back to when I was a lad and had 16 whippets and not a single lead amonst them. In the days when dogs were dogs and not ikkle babies and men were men, sheep were women and women done the cooking :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Not quite why that makes it hypocritical but the choosing of the words in the phrase makes more sense now thanks :thumbup:

I always wondered about that phrase


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Can I ask those of you who totally refuse to put your dog on lead when politely asked, what if your dog acually got attacked, the owner of the other dog did politely asked you to put your dog on lead as a prevention, their dog may never have actually been vicious before but is very unsure of other dogs so the owner is trying their best to allow their dog to have some form of "controlled" socialisation, in its fear it attacks your dog, the owner then offers to pay for any vet bills, but meanwhile because you decided that you knew better your dog is injured?????

Mo


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

metaldog said:


> *I am NOT A MAN*.
> 
> Actually (at risk of it all going pop again) I said it does irritate me....it's not what you want to hear but it's how I feel.
> 
> I never said I wouldn't call them back, just that I find it really annoying when people expect me to


:lol: I though you was, you got more b*llox tham most on here :thumbup:


----------



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> you wouldnt need to ask me


same here, I'd be embarassed you had to ask. I will always ask if Flo can meet other dogs, he might be tiny but can be a little too playfull for some dogs.

For some reason though I'd be hesitant to ask someone else to call their dog back unless there was immediate danger, I'd worry they'd think me rude, like I was insulting their dogs behaviour...silly I know.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

moboyd said:


> Can I ask those of you who totally refuse to put your dog on lead when politely asked, what if your dog acually got attacked, the owner of the other dog did politely asked you to put your dog on lead as a prevention, their dog may never have actually been vicious before but is very unsure of other dogs so the owner is trying their best to allow their dog to have some form of "controlled" socialisation, in its fear it attacks your dog, the owner then offers to pay for any vet bills, but meanwhile because you decided that you knew better your dog is injured?????
> 
> Mo


I'm sorry am I being blonde, I don't understand the question....?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> *Not quite why that makes it hypocritical *but the choosing of the words in the phrase makes more sense now thanks :thumbup:
> 
> I always wondered about that phrase




Because the pot says to the kettle "you are burnt black" but so is the kettle!

Get it:confused1:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I just got the impression people wouldn't mind if I asked from the responses, I must have missed any that were saying otherwise (tbh this thread moved along quite quick !)


They replied to you in post #120! I know where they're coming from, but we do it for our dogs safety and to save face in the park, tends to be a lot of regulars there and wouldn't want any run ins ...


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> :lol: I though you was, you got more b*llox tham most on here :thumbup:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yet this year I lost count of the number of times he had been bitten or attacked by unruly devil dogs! mostly smaller then him!
> We had this at truckfect
> At Sandend (a bloody loony off lead spanial )
> And a the Game fair!
> ...


Brig's worst enemy is a bigger springer who goes for him every time we meet. I have spoken to the owner (nice bloke) about him recalling his dog. Now I just avoid him, shame cos he was soppy over the puppies when we got them and it's nice to talk to owners with the same breed.



The O'Mali's Dad said:


> It goes back to when I was a lad and had 16 whippets and not a single lead amonst them. In the days when dogs were dogs and not ikkle babies and men were men, sheep were women and women done the cooking :thumbup:


PMSL!


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Well in this scenario would you put your dog on lead if you thought this would be the outcome?

Mo


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Because the pot says to the kettle "you are burnt black" but so is the kettle!
> 
> Get it:confused1:


Oh yeah I get it. I've just never heard the whole thing properly. Ta for explaining 



shibby said:


> They replied to you in post #120. I know where they're coming from, but we do it for our dogs safety and to save face in the park, tends to be a lot of regulars there and wouldn't want any run ins ...


I will go have a lookie thanks x


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I'm sorry am I being blonde, I don't understand the question....?


Me neither and I have no hair :lol:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

moboyd said:


> Well in this scenario would you put your dog on lead if you thought this would be the outcome?
> 
> Mo


I don't believe this would be the outcome. Bizkit is the fastest dog on the park and if a dog gets antsy he legs it... 

I have never actually said I won't call my dog to me...but I find it irritating when people with unbalanced dogs freak out and shout at me to 'get my dogs' or 'put them on a lead because my dog doesn't like other dogs'


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Me neither and I have no hair :lol:





moboyd said:


> Can I ask those of you who totally refuse to put your dog on lead when politely asked, what if your dog acually got attacked, the owner of the other dog did politely asked you to put your dog on lead as a prevention, their dog may never have actually been vicious before but is very unsure of other dogs so the owner is trying their best to allow their dog to have some form of "controlled" socialisation, in its fear it attacks your dog, the owner then offers to pay for any vet bills, but meanwhile because you decided that you knew better your dog is injured?????
> 
> Mo





metaldog said:


> I'm sorry am I being blonde, I don't understand the question....?





moboyd said:


> Well in this scenario would you put your dog on lead if you thought this would be the outcome?
> 
> Mo


hope this clarifies it.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metaldog said:


> I am NOT A MAN.
> 
> Actually (at risk of it all going pop again) I said it does irritate me....it's not what you want to hear but it's how I feel.
> 
> I never said I wouldn't call them back, just that I find it really annoying when people expect me to


Ah, I remember you saying someone can politely ask and you can politely say no, I just thought you meant you wouldn't be peed off but fair do's.

Sorry  re the he/she thing happens to me a lot, I tend to call everything he if I don't know, instead of 'it' or 'they'. 

I don't care what people think I 'want' to hear. I was just asking because I'd rather not pee people off if that was the general consensus of what people'd feel.

TBH I wouldn't start a thread if there was only one thing I wanted to hear. Waste of mine and everyone else's time if I'm not going to heed any advice. I appreciate what you say and if you explained to me why you'd rather not call them back when I asked I'd listen to your POV, whether I agreed with it or not.

If I ask anyone it will be a 'Please would you mind calling your dog away? This one gets upskittled and is meant to be as stress free as possible..! '


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

metaldog said:


> I don't believe this would be the outcome. Bizkit is the fastest dog on the park and if a dog gets antsy he legs it...
> 
> I have never actually said I won't call my dog to me...but I find it irritating when people with unbalanced dogs freak out and shout at me to 'get my dogs' or 'put them on a lead because my dog doesn't like other dogs'


so is it the "attitude" of the owners that you object to? if they just said anychance you can put your dog on lead mines a bit iffy, you would refuse?

Mo


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I wouldn't be annoyed at all if mine had started to approach yours but if mine were in a completely different part of the field minding its own business and not wishing to approach yours I'd feel a bit peeved but would do it anyway - and tbh I probably wouldn't make a big deal out of it. Hope that makes sense  I wouldn't let mine approach another dog, as soon as I see anyone or anything I put him onlead which may seem a bit harsh but it's far easier to do this I find


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

You wouldn't have to ask me, I'd put Holly straight back on if we saw another dog onlead.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

moboyd said:


> so is it the "attitude" of the owners that you object to? if they just said anychance you can put your dog on lead mines a bit iffy, you would refuse?
> 
> Mo


Anyone "refusing" in that scenario would be and idiot!

What I take umbridge to is people in places where dogs WILL be off leads enjoying life dictating to everyone for the sake of it when it truth, they should have more consideration for the good people and go elsewhere.

If you have a dog that has issuse but you are trying to socialise thats differant.

But to posture and dictate aint on.

The bit I still dont get is the bit about vets bills?


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I object to people with dog agressive dogs expecting me to control my dogs when they clearly can't control theirs. It stinks of hypocrisy. I tell my dogs to leave it if another owner asks me to and they will just walk by. I don't need them to be on the lead or close to me for this to happen. But if I don't tell him it usually turns out ok and Bizkit has several doggy friends 'don't like other dogs'.

It irks me that they walk their reactive dog where there are lots of dogs running free and are not willing to take responsibility of muzzling their dog or putting themselves between their dog and my dog. When I had an aggressive dog (for 17 years) he was always muzzled and on a lead in dog population areas and I was always willing to stand in front of him and tell another dog to go away.

My JRT is scared of big dogs but I don't shout at owners of big dogs or even ask them politely to get their dog because I strongly believe this will make her fear worse...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

That would depend on how you asked, really. If you were polite, I most certainly would, but if you were rude about it, then no, I wouldn't. There was a woman once, obviously out with her friend, not her own dog, and not on a lead. Mine went up to say hello, because it was off lead, and this stupid woman shouted "call them back; they are growling". My dogs have never growled in their lives unless there is a bone involved. Of course, I called them away, but her friend who obviously owned the dog, wasn't in the least bit bothered. 

Of course, if you were struggling to begin with, then they would not have come near.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyways, I have bigger fish to fry now.

Time for my evening port and lemon while I watch the hounds chase the local wildlife from the bay window.

Good night all, and be good :thumbup:


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Anyone "refusing" in that scenario would be and idiot!
> 
> What I take umbridge to is people in places where dogs WILL be off leads enjoying life dictating to everyone for the sake of it when it truth, they should have more consideration for the good people and go elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Not saying its my dog O'Mali's Dad, I am just pointing out a situation, I see many dogs come through the rescue I work at that are very timid and non socialised, and would probably flip if approached by over friendly dogs, we have dog walkers that try to get them out and socialize them, some dogs have never been on a lead before, so the walkers are asked to take care when out with the dogs for the first few times, up to date we have not had any incidents because most people are pretty good around here, and tend to just put a dog on lead if asked nicely.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I object to people with dog agressive dogs expecting me to control my dogs when they clearly can't control theirs. It stinks of hypocrisy. I tell my dogs to leave it if another owner asks me to and they will just walk by. I don't need them to be on the lead or close to me for this to happen. But if I don't tell him it usually turns out ok and Bizkit has several doggy friends 'don't like other dogs'.
> 
> It irks me that they walk their reactive dog where there are lots of dogs running free and are not willing to take responsibility of muzzling their dog or putting themselves between their dog and my dog. When I had an aggressive dog (for 17 years) he was always muzzled and on a lead in dog population areas and I was always willing to stand in front of him and tell another dog to go away.
> 
> My JRT is scared of big dogs but I don't shout at owners of big dogs or even ask them politely to get their dog because I strongly believe this will make her fear worse...


But that is the point, I can control my dog because she is on alead , I can control where she goes, if another dog rushes up to her then I can control her to a degree (as in she cannot chase another dog if she wants to) but if a fight breaks out I have limited control if the other dog does not back off.

I can understand what you are saying to a point but it doesn;'t matter what you say Roxy's problems will not become worse by limiting her contact, all meetings need to be controlled & are not made easier by a dog approaching her.
Her behaviour at the moment is very unpredicatable & I would feel very irresponsible if I just assumed that everything would be ok or work itself out.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metaldog said:


> I object to people with dog agressive dogs expecting me to control my dogs when they clearly can't control theirs. It stinks of hypocrisy. I tell my dogs to leave it if another owner asks me to and they will just walk by. I don't need them to be on the lead or close to me for this to happen. But if I don't tell him it usually turns out ok and Bizkit has several doggy friends 'don't like other dogs'.
> 
> It irks me that they walk their reactive dog where there are lots of dogs running free and are not willing to take responsibility of muzzling their dog or putting themselves between their dog and my dog. When I had an aggressive dog (for 17 years) he was always muzzled and on a lead in dog population areas and I was always willing to stand in front of him and tell another dog to go away.
> 
> My JRT is scared of big dogs but I don't shout at owners of big dogs or even ask them politely to get their dog because I strongly believe this will make her fear worse...


Can I ask you to clarify in my instance? I'm walking round the path of the reserve (biggish grassy area with trees/canal on one side) at a time where I know its usually very quiet and where most people keep dogs onlead. Your dog(s) start to come over to say Milo who is onlead. If I shout over 'Excuse me, is there any chance you could call your dog away, mine's easily upskittled and I need to try and keep him calm' what would you respond with if anything and what would you do? If able to I would explain in more detail why, but that's probably all I'd use if shouting across.

Its the only place accessible within 10 mins of walking that is away from the busy roads. Right now and like a few weeks ago, I had no choice but to take him down there to keep him away from the roads (which I think upskittle him more than chilled out dogs tbh).


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've always put mine back on their leads when I see another dog on it's lead.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> That would depend on how you asked, really. If you were polite, I most certainly would, but if you were rude about it, then no, I wouldn't. There was a woman once, obviously out with her friend, not her own dog, and not on a lead. Mine went up to say hello, because it was off lead, and this stupid woman shouted "call them back; they are growling". My dogs have never growled in their lives unless there is a bone involved. Of course, I called them away, but her friend who obviously owned the dog, wasn't in the least bit bothered.
> 
> Of course, if you were struggling to begin with, then they would not have come near.


I am always polite & apologetic about it  I've just been round to see a neighbour tonight to assure her I wasn't being snotty; it's just that we saw her & her JRT in the distance & Roxy kicked off big time so we had to turn & walk the other way.
Luckily I explained Roxys' problems & the woman was great - unfortunately her dog is quite reactive so might not be the best for Roxy to meet 
Another lady we have met has a totally laid back greyhound - she has just rang so hopefully we can set up a meet for Roxy tomorrow ... I hope it goes well!


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

I always call Bobby back regardless out of politeness, it shows others that he is under both control and polite, he lies next to me until the other person and dog have passed then release him to carry on our walk. Pickle cannot be off lead as she is blind and has dementia, she does have issues with other dogs due to her blindness she can't see if they are friendly or not so they terrify her if they suddenly stick their nose in he face/bum which is why I will not allow dogs to approach her at all. It is not fair for her to be stressed so much at her age - 16 next month - she could have a heart attack or stroke from the stress.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Can I ask you to clarify in my instance? I'm walking round the path of the reserve (biggish grassy area with trees/canal on one side) at a time where I know its usually very quiet and where most people keep dogs onlead. Your dog(s) start to come over to say Milo who is onlead. If I shout over 'Excuse me, is there any chance you could call your dog away, mine's easily upskittled and I need to try and keep him calm' what would you respond with if anything and what would you do? If able to I would explain in more detail why, but that's probably all I'd use if shouting across.
> 
> Its the only place accessible within 10 mins of walking that is away from the busy roads. Right now and like a few weeks ago, I had no choice but to take him down there to keep him away from the roads (which I think upskittle him more than chilled out dogs tbh).


I would get my dogs to leave yours alone, but I would walk away muttering to myself that you were an idiot and you need to socialise your dog more. Nothing personal I just like complaining....and I would feel sorry for your poor dog who is missing out on all the fun of meeting other dogs.

What do you mean by upskittled? Sorry I don't know your local dialect...

Bizkit was very nervous of traffic when I first got him but since I started cycling with him he's just got used to it...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I would get my dogs to leave yours alone, but I would walk away* muttering to myself that you were an idiot and you need to socialise your dog more.* Nothing personal I just like complaining....and I would feel sorry for your poor dog who is missing out on all the fun of meeting other dogs.
> 
> What do you mean by upskittled? Sorry I don't know your local dialect...
> 
> Bizkit was very nervous of traffic when I first got him but since I started cycling with him he's just got used to it...


How funny that you seem to know the OP's dogs more than she does!!! :lol:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> But that is the point, I can control my dog because she is on alead , I can control where she goes, if another dog rushes up to her then I can control her to a degree (as in she cannot chase another dog if she wants to) but if a fight breaks out I have limited control if the other dog does not back off.
> 
> I can understand what you are saying to a point but it doesn;'t matter what you say Roxy's problems will not become worse by limiting her contact, all meetings need to be controlled & are not made easier by a dog approaching her.
> Her behaviour at the moment is very unpredicatable & I would feel very irresponsible if I just assumed that everything would be ok or work itself out.


The power of positive thinking is an amazing thing. I truly believed that both my rescue dogs would overcome their issues and I would never have a dog aggressive dog again and that has what has happened.

Roxy will be great because you believe in her and will do things with her to instil confidence which will help her to understand the world.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

metaldog said:


> The power of positive thinking is an amazing thing. I truly believed that both my rescue dogs would overcome their issues and I would never have a dog aggressive dog again and that has what has happened.
> 
> Roxy will be great because you believe in her and will do things with her to instil confidence which will help her to understand the world.


I am (mainly) positive - bad day yesterday  but I also realise that it will be a slow process as she has had no training or soclialising. she has been abused & does not cope well wth anxiety.

Toby (my existing dog) is a different kettle of fish, with him it was all about meeting dogs, off lead, on lead whatever - didn't matter he was fine with it all. With Roxy we are completely learning again.

I have been told by the behaviourist at the rescue centre to send her back as she won't overcome her issues - I don't belive this & have consulted other sources which have given me more positive advice & a variety of behaviour mods to try initially rather than giving up.

I think she needs alot more attention than was initally thought but am trying my very best with her. Every day we are introducing new things which hopefully will get easier. I never realised quite what hard work some people went through with their dogs until now (Toby was so easy!!!) - but she is worth it


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I can control my (semi dog) aggressive dog on lead, he has been attacked 4 times all by the same breed he now hates that breed and will go straight to defencive stance. EVERY attack has been by the other dog being off lead So for his own protection i will not muzzle him. why should i muzzle his only defence agaisnt these moron owners who dont leash their own aggressive dogs. 

I protect him by walking away, keeping his mind on me but he would would not stand for another dog right in his face. Me as a human would not stand for someone standing in my personal comfort space so why should he? His aggression is ONLY on lead and with a certain breed, un-neatured bouncy males he is fine with most dogs except the certain breed of lead

Thankfully were we walk 99% of the people are wonderful and will lead thier dogs or recall and keep them close till the other on lead dog goes and none of us would be bothered if someone asked for them to be put on lead. i would also apologise for me not doing it anyway


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metaldog said:


> I would get my dogs to leave yours alone, but I would walk away muttering to myself that you were an idiot and you need to socialise your dog more. Nothing personal I just like complaining....and I would feel sorry for your poor dog who is missing out on all the fun of meeting other dogs.
> 
> What do you mean by upskittled? Sorry I don't know your local dialect...
> 
> Bizkit was very nervous of traffic when I first got him but since I started cycling with him he's just got used to it...


Upskittled as in a bit flighty, easily unsettled and not really sure of himself. He prances about like the floor is made of hot coals etc and will duck back/run forwards. Thing is if I got a chance I'd explain why it was (with him supposedly dropping 2kg in the week after his op) and needing to keep him unstressed til he goes back for a weigh in next week.

Thing is I'm not going to go against what the vets say because tbh if the scales were right it is very worrying the weight thing, I'm just hoping he wasn't sat on them right.

I think its a shame you'd think I was an idiot and mutter. Seems a bit judgemental as its not like I intend to keep Milo away from other dogs forever but until the vets are happier with him and he's enrolled in a course of classes I will be wary unless said dog seems rather calm and comes up in that manner as opposed to bounding up like many do.

Milo's a bit funny its not traffic in general it seems to be just certain vehicles. Where he lived before they had a motor yard right next door I don't know if maybe some of the noises startled him or something. He doesn't like cars with the engine turned on which are stationary, which is typical because we get tonnes of learner cars round here  He walks fine but then decides he doesn't like it and yanks back or spins round to try and get away. As we have wide paths he stays out of the road luckily and is getting better on the road we live on.

He's just like a big puppy he doesn't really get what he's meant to do but he doesn't really understand many words either and gets in a little panic quite easily, he's definitely more flight than fight..! Re cycling I'm not particularly safe on a bike myself so doubt I would dare, and all the cycle paths run through the reserve, the offlead dogs regularly go and give chase to the bikes, could be interesting with Milo attached :lol: I tried Rupert with it once he was alright til he decided he likes to change sides throughout the ride :scared:


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay Metal dog so when one of your dogs gets seriously mauled or even worse killed, it will be on your hands.
It infuriates me when people can't leash their dogs for 5 minutes until someone else is out of sight. Mine are all well trained and don't even bother with other dogs much. But I will always leash them if asked. It's manners.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Upskittled as in a bit flighty, easily unsettled and not really sure of himself. He prances about like the floor is made of hot coals etc and will duck back/run forwards. Thing is if I got a chance I'd explain why it was (with him supposedly dropping 2kg in the week after his op) and needing to keep him unstressed til he goes back for a weigh in next week.
> 
> Thing is I'm not going to go against what the vets say because tbh if the scales were right it is very worrying the weight thing, I'm just hoping he wasn't sat on them right.
> 
> ...


You know your dog, I completely agree with you regarding meeting new dogs. I couldn't give a stuff really what people thin of me now, I've been 'embarrassed' on numerous walks now until I learned that Roxy is 'under tuition' & will get better. I explain the situation to as many people as I can & luckily everyone round here (we don't meet that may people tbh) has been very understanding. 
Now I don't actually worry too much what other people think, as long as Roxy makes progress every day them that's all I worry about. 
If people mutter about me when they pass by then go for them, I hope I give them something to moan about in their perfect little worlds!!! :thumbup: And they would also get an invite to show me what i'm doing wrong as I'd love to learn!!!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I wouldnt be irritated, Alf more than likely would ignore any other dog, so no need really to lead him. Little **** on the other hand.  Actually I'm miligning (sp) him a bit, he's far better than he used to be and on the whole now recognises that if I call him back from another dog (leaded especially) then he tends to walk on and ignore, however this is not 100% so subject to Arnies body language (if he senses play in the other dog he will approach) I tend to lead him as I spot approaching dogs on lead. 
The fields where I walk the boys, leaded dogs are such a rarity that most other owners tend to stare  so I would however question (under my breath) what you were doing walking a leaded dog in an area that is widely known for all dogs being off lead.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metaldog said:


> I would get my dogs to leave yours alone, but I would walk away muttering to myself that you were an idiot and you need to socialise your dog more.


don't you think that's an awfully unfair and judgemental way to think though? As she's explained, she has only had the dog for a matter of weeks and appears to be working very very hard to solve his issues with other dogs...... surely she is socialising her dog & doing exactly what needs to be done - so what god given right do you have to say she is an idiot when she is actively trying to fix her new dog's issues through careful socialisation but knows that her dog is not ready to be confronted with other off lead dogs?

And I don't even see why you're playing such a big part in this discussion anyway. Your dogs are perfect and will never get into bother with an on-lead dog in the first place so actually I don't see why you felt the need to contribute to something that wouldn't technically be of concern to you?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

my 2 are always on lead but if another dog is around I dont really ask people to put it on a lead, Kira is great with other dogs (just playful) and with Grey it depends on the dog, dont really know if theres a certain breed or type of dog cus there doesnt seem to be, hes much worse on the lead tho cus he cant run. 

We only take them to areas likely to have other dogs if we can both walk them, so we have one each, as I can struggle with 2 strong dog wanting to meet another!! 

If the other dog is heading our way I will let them know that Grey can be a little temperamental, but dont want to ask them to put their dog on a lead because it could well be fine, and im just reducing his chances of socialisation


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I would put him back on leash if yours were i only let Bobby to other dogs with owners permission anyway


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

metaldog said:


> *The power of positive thinking is an amazing thing. I truly believed that both my rescue dogs would overcome their issues and I would never have a dog aggressive dog again and that has what has happened.*=QUOTE]
> 
> LOL, positive thinking eh? I'm thinking positively about winning the lottery this weekend so should be in for a windful then :thumbup:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> I tend to try not to make judgements based on fear and ignorance.
> 
> Relax, enjoy, live and let live


I wish everyone had the same views as you. Sometimes I just want to be beligerant and let them off, then when they run up to the dogs of those people accusing them of being nasty I can say "Well, you weren't happy when I was being responsible and considerate so thought I'd give up and let them run riot!" Trouble is I can't do that, not in my nature. Also if my boys did jump up at a kiddy or accidently claw someone, I am not prepared to risk my dogs being blamed for "biting" or "attacking" when they were just being exhuberant so being on a lead and under control could save their lives.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Well good for you, I mean that as well! I am constantly working on this & will do so. Until they are of that standard. Because of Roxy's issues she will never be off the lead when I anticipate other dogs around in an uncontrolled envionment.
> 
> All her meetings are supervised & will continue to be until she can learn to deal with her excitability. It will be a long process but every day we do something to help her with this.


We used long lines to train many of our dogs to recall and found them great for the job, too. Like you I think that training needs constant work whether to standard or not it needs work everyday and although our boys are not from a rescue they still have issues with being OTT and we understand that people don't want big Labradors jumping up at them, even if they say "Don't worry we have dogs so it's fine!" No it isn't fine - the dogs shouldn't do it and do know better, just forgetful boys, so everyday we go through the same routine of training.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

shibby said:


> Well if he's like the ones I mentioned, who goes running up to dogs and starts running around them/jumping on them to play when they're on lead, it's not all fun and games. When one of these dogs come up to us it sets us back with training our pup how to meet dogs calmly and we have no choice to avoid a meeting because they dart across areas. It is very irritating and he's on lead for a reason.


He runs over, stops and then sniffs and then gets down, wags his tail and runs back to me, before running back towards the other dog and doing the same. I make no apologies for it. He's a young dog and LOVES meeting other dogs. Frankly, rather have him this way then any other. Good job we don't live near each I suppose! I've never had an issue before 

Then on the other side you have those dogs that are petrified of other dogs. I suppose it is all about what you know YOUR dog will be like. If you see a dog on lead and are confident that your dog will come back to you as/when you say and are confident it will not cause an issue then why bother popping it back on a lead I suppose. I however know Roo and will ALWAYS try to pop him back on a lead if we spot another dog.

But like DT says. Sometimes going round a corner or from a blind spot not always that easiy. Like I say I mostly get him back in time and If I don't I apologise, explain he is young and that I'm working on it. I've never had anyone give me any abuse about it before, they normally all laugh and say "been there, done that".
I also think along the lines that I greet some people calmly and others I will hug and go mental about seeing. Rupert is the same. He sees dogs he loves and others he'll sniff and not bother with. And other dogs do the same to him and they chase him for ages. I love to watch, I think its great! Just like kids playing together.




metaldog said:


> But it's not my problem how other peoples dogs react. I am 100% confident that mine will not cause any trouble, neither will they retaliate if another dog behaves aggressively towards them they just walk off. They have good recall and I'll call them back if I see fit, not because someone else's dog has issues. The reason a lot of dogs get issues is because owners won't let them socialise and other dogs approach them





metaldog said:


> I used to have a very dog aggressive dog and I never expected other people to stop their dogs enjoying their walk because my dog was a nut job. I made him like that with my inexperience and saw that it was my job to protect their dogs from mine!


I king of agree with this. I do think that if you can't control the dogs you are walking then frankly you shouldn't walk them and that is why I point blank refuse to walk the MIL's boxer without my OH as he's dog aggressive and now has to be muzzled on walks. But still he can drag me right off my feet and behave like a royal sh** if he spots another dog running past him. He's fine if they are on a lead but if they walk past him, even ignoring and are not on a lead he'll lunge at them. That to me is *our *issue, and I won't blame anyone else for it, nor would I expect them to put their dog on a lead just beacause of Bruno's issues, its not far. Its also the reason we very rarely walk Rupert and him together. Although Bruno is fine with Rupert, I don't want to have to keep him on a lead because Bruno is on a lead.That's purely the reason I always may OH walk him as he's a lot stronger and can control him a lot more. I normally take Rupes one way, he goes the other.


----------



## Spanish (May 27, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> And I don't even see why you're playing such a big part in this discussion anyway. Your dogs are perfect and will never get into bother with an on-lead dog in the first place so actually I don't see why you felt the need to contribute to something that wouldn't technically be of concern to you?


tbf to MetalDog the op asked if anyone would be annoyed at being asked to recall their dog. He/she said they would be, and understandably so in my opinion. It's a bit difficult to have a discussion if there's only one point of view.

I wouldn't be looking to walk a dog off-lead in an on-lead area and don't really expect people with untrustworthy dogs to be walking them on-lead in what's generally regarded as an off-lead area, unless of course they're prepared for other dogs to approach. If someone asked me to recall my well behaved dog I would do so, but I wouldn't be happy about it.

We're lucky enough to live near an area of open land and water which has just been made a 'country park' though a very low key one. It is almost exclusively used by dog walkers, almost all of whom are walking their dogs off-lead. We now face a slightly different issue in that an angling club has leased the lakes and river in the park and there will undoubtedly be a conflict between free running/swimming dogs and the fishermen.

If I'm in a public park I'd far less inclined to let her off-lead in the first place because there are plenty of other park users who might be wary of dogs. If she were off-lead in that sort of area I'd be quite prepared to put her back on lead, without being asked, if I saw another dog on-lead.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> I king of agree with this. I do think that if you can't control the dogs you are walking then frankly you shouldn't walk them and that is why I point blank refuse to walk the MIL's boxer without my OH as he's dog aggressive and now has to be muzzled on walks. But still he can drag me right off my feet and behave like a royal sh** if he spots another dog running past him. We do always shout to warn people that he doesn't like dogs but if they choose not to put their dog on a lead or call it back then that is their issue. He's fine if they are on a lead but if they walk past him, even ignoring and are not on a lead he'll lunge at them. That to me is *our *issue, and I won't blame anyone else for it. That's purely the reason I always may OH walk him as he's a lot stronger and can control him a lot more.


Thing is the context I was using wasn't about aggressive dogs and not being able to control them. I could pick Milo up and walk off with him albeit it might hurt my back a bit. Its just for him in the instance I was using there isn't any other places where I can really walk him and try to keep him calm until he's had the OK.

He's now been banned from walks apart from 5-10 mins three times a day up and down the road we live on anyway so wont be spoiling the entire walk of one or two dogs whom we might have met offlead.

*Putting this in bold so its seen. I'm not only wanting to hear my POV, but I want people to appreciate I'm not walking the dog(s) in an area where there are tonnes of dogs offlead. 80-85% of dogs are kept onlead in that area and we walk at times when I know its the most quiet.*

I would be pissed if I took my dogs to say Hylands Park and people asked me to call them away when its obvious that 90% of the dogs there are offlead and there purely for a run, I would get irritated because its a huge place and the sole reason most go is to let their dogs off, I'd say why walk here when you could walk elsewhere (you have to drive to get there) but the area I'm on about isn't like this, its the best area locally where people keep their dogs onlead tbh which is why we go. And its near enough to home that Milo doesn't have to spend too long on roadwork. But its not like the only area they can go offlead or even the one most let them off in, its not at all like that and like I said I would be irritated if I went to a big park to let my dogs off and someone was walking theirs onlead when they could go elsewhere or pass with a wide berth. I'd do as they say but I'd be a bit like well why the hell walk here then in my head. The way my opinion would be on that shows to me that it would vary on the instance, which is why I'm only interested in the replies related to this instance which is why I've asked people to clarify for me. Its no use me listening to what people would think at the beach etc because I wouldn't take the dogs up there to walk them onlead.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Thing is the context I was using wasn't about aggressive dogs and not being able to control them. I could pick Milo up and walk off with him albeit it might hurt my back a bit. Its just for him in the instance I was using there isn't any other places where I can really walk him and try to keep him calm until he's had the OK.
> 
> He's now been banned from walks apart from 5-10 mins three times a day up and down the road we live on anyway so wont be spoiling the entire walk of one or two dogs whom we might have met offlead.
> 
> ...


I never said the example you were using was about agression, I was replying to something else, but suppose the same goes. I'd expect everyone to have enough control over their dog to stop them being able to lunge on a lead, hence why I don't walk the dog I talked about. I can't!

Again, all depends where and what context. If you're in a place where dogs can and do run freely, then you will come across dogs off lead and yes, whilst I wouldn't bother as normally I try to leash him as in my mind that dog is on a leash for a reason, I wouldn't appreciate a tirade of abuse some have suggested I would deserve if I hadn't reacted in time and Rupert came to say hello.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> I never said the example you were using was about agression, I was replying to something else, but suppose the same goes. I'd expect everyone to have enough control over their dog to stop them being able to lunge on a lead, hence why I don't walk the dog I talked about. I can't!
> 
> Again, all depends where and what context. If you're in a place where dogs can and do run freely, then you will come across dogs off lead and yes, whilst I wouldn't bother as normally I try to leash him as in my mind that dog is on a leash for a reason, I wouldn't appreciate a tirade of abuse some have suggested I would deserve if I hadn't reacted in time and Rupert came to say hello.


No I know what you mean I just get the impression people think I'm walking the dogs in a huge field where all the other dogs are offlead and they aren't. We go to this place so Milo doesn't do too much roadwork (afraid of certain vehicles and he has to stay stressfree) and if we went to any of the other parks further afield he'd have more roadwork to do and come across more dogs offlead. This is like the area with the most onlead dogs we can find which is why he goes there, keeps him away from too much time near cars and away from too many confrontations when he needs to chill if you know what I mean. I am confident I can control him but it doesn't stop him getting into a bit of a stress ball which is what we were having to avoid. Like I say it doesn't really matter now anyway as he wont be going there for a while. But the walks he was meant to have were the most stress free which meant not going near too many cars and not too many confrontations/meetings if possible.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would call him back if I didn't know the dog and then ask the owner if it was ok


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

If I'm walking in my area, where it's roads and a few big fields, Bella is on lead for roads, off lead in fields. It doesn't bother at all if a dog off lead comes up to Bella while she is on, or off lead, as she has no issues.
If we are in the field and Bella is off lead and there is another dog on lead, I will call her to me and ask the owner if I can let her go up to them and say hello.

However, at the dog park in the afternoon the lead does not make an appearance. it is not a huge park, but it is a safe area where our dogs can run around free and have fun. I would get irritated if I were aksed to put Bella on lead at the dog park, as this is one of the few areas in my town where dogs have a nice safe place to run around free and play with each other. If people wish to walk their dogs on lead, or their dogs have issues, then i would expect they don't come to this park...as it is literally the only place within 30 minutes drive where dogs have a fairly sized area to run in.

so it depends on the context whether or not I would get annoyed.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

So for those that are reluctant to leash their dogs how about if horses are approaching? Do you consider the rider to be at fault if your dog gets too close & the horse kicks out?


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

I find one posters view that they are right and everyone else wrong, quite arrogant and "they" have the confidence in their dogs never to misbehave or have a silly moment which is perhaps great but not guaranteed. On the other hand someone else said about not knowing what is round the corner and if this person and their perfectly controlled dog/dogs comes across a nasty dog aggressive dog coming round the corner and their dog/dogs are off lead will they then come on here saying "my dogs been attacked." and blaming the other dog wholly?

We had a poor poster recently whose dog had been attacked by an irresponsible owner who had their dog off lead because he "didn't expect anyone to be about at this time of morning (07.30)"

I think every dog owner should be considerate to other people around as well as other dogs; where we walk the Labs not everyone has a dog, but a majority do and our boys are very friendly and well trained - they never show any aggression but I do get fed up with the odd person or two who get onto the area, let their dogs off and let them get on with their exercise themselves and being irresponsible in some ways as I have frequently had dogs jump up at us oblivious to the owners cries of "heel" or whatever, then the owners come over saying hes never done that before; hes always so obedient. Yes and even the best behaved dogs have the odd moment. So, I will continue being responsible and having to walk a great deal further if the dogs are to be onlead the whole walk rather than let them off to run around fussing other dogs and perhaps causing another dogwalker a problem.

*As for positive thinking, I am positive my dogs will not be allowed to be a nuisance to other people or dogs as I am too considerate. Now how about a positive winning line on the Euromillions win for I love Springers family?*


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> So for those that are reluctant to leash their dogs how about if horses are approaching? Do you consider the rider to be at fault if your dog gets too close & the horse kicks out?


Now another very good point here. Have always been cautious of dogs near horses so give them a wide berth so as not to startle the horse by one of our dogs barking or lunging towards even on lead. Henry I know is wary of them so we always ensure he can't bark at them and cause an accident. All that with the boys on lead.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

What about people? I am not a dog person and am nervous around large dogs. I get very annoyed when people allow their dogs to run up to me. It is scary, and it doesn't help them saying "Don't worry, he won't bite...he's actually friendly...he's just boisterous..."
Dogs that can't be recalled should be walked onlead in all public areas imo.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> What about people? I am not a dog person and am nervous around large dogs. I get very annoyed when people allow their dogs to run up to me. It is scary, and it doesn't help them saying "Don't worry, he won't bite...he's actually friendly...he's just boisterous..."
> Dogs that can't be recalled should be walked onlead in all public areas imo.


We don't let the boys near to people without dogs just in case. We always put their leads short and they walk past with as much clearance as possible unless the person then speaks to the boys and approach then the boys can say "hello". The only issue I have on that is there is one area near here that is the only part of the seafront where dogs are allowed all year round and yet people come walking along (as a mate found out recently with her Springer) in white linen trousers and stilettoes screaming at all the dogs not to come within a mile of her; now that is just silly.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I have to say having had horses I don't trust any sodding dog near them, wouldn't even trust my own. Horses are too easily scared and flight animals, plus most have nice lumps of metal attached to each hoof.

A couple of years ago we were riding round a bridleway and there was a man with two great danes running loose in a field. The horses were alert but not that bothered (we had a 16.3hh dutch warmblood, 14.2hh cob and the little 13.2hh welsh who I was on). Anyway we went up the lane which went past the field with the dogs in and before you know it they came running over, the chap was shouting them but they didn't care. The warmblood was a flighty bugger and the pony I was on ended up right up her backside with this big slobbery great dane coming up closer behind her. The dogs didn't look like they were going to stop and before I knew it pony did a huge leap 3 and a bit foot down into a field, stumbled which was when I landed on my head and the bloody dogs started to chase her round the field. She kept circling round and I grabbed her but they weren't friendly dogs by any means and I smacked one with my crop when it came near because it wouldn't sod off. Don't care what the owner thought.

He was actually on private land in terms of the field and shouldn't have even been there, nor should he have had a vehicle down the tracks he was using as that was private property as well. Horses can do too much damage to mess with and just on their sheer size even if someone said their horse loved dogs I doubt I'd ever let Rupert near them unless I knew the horse in question. He is well socialised with them, but you never know if the horse might not like that dog or whatever.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> I find one posters view that they are right and everyone else wrong, quite arrogant and "they" have the confidence in their dogs never to misbehave or have a silly moment which is perhaps great but not guaranteed. On the other hand someone else said about not knowing what is round the corner and if this person and their perfectly controlled dog/dogs comes across a nasty dog aggressive dog coming round the corner and their dog/dogs are off lead will they then come on here saying "my dogs been attacked." and blaming the other dog wholly?
> 
> We had a poor poster recently whose dog had been attacked by an irresponsible owner who had their dog off lead because he "didn't expect anyone to be about at this time of morning (07.30)"
> 
> ...


 I agree with you. I try & be as considerate to others as I can be & can't belive some of the arrogant replies on here. When I just had Toby (who is lovely & friendly) I always went on the basis that if a dog walker was approaching & their dog was leashed then for the period when the dogs met I would put Toby back on his - it's hardly 'ruining' you walk is it?

I have also seen some people who's dogs have 'fanatstic' recall run up to horses, I see people walking thier unleashed dogs near main roads because they are so obedient they won't run across  - I can't belive some people are willing to take chances like that


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> He runs over, stops and then sniffs and then gets down, wags his tail and runs back to me, before running back towards the other dog and doing the same. I make no apologies for it. He's a young dog and LOVES meeting other dogs. Frankly, rather have him this way then any other. Good job we don't live near each I suppose! I've never had an issue before
> 
> Then on the other side you have those dogs that are petrified of other dogs. I suppose it is all about what you know YOUR dog will be like. If you see a dog on lead and are confident that your dog will come back to you as/when you say and are confident it will not cause an issue then why bother popping it back on a lead I suppose. I however know Roo and will ALWAYS try to pop him back on a lead if we spot another dog.
> 
> ...




You've misinterpreted what I said! I said dogs bounding up to other dogs ON LEAD and trying to rough play with them or just bounding around them! They're too excitable and the ON LEAD dog can hardly do the same. I have a puppy who I am training to meet dogs calmly in situations, people aren't always understanding of their age either. My puppy is "a young dog and LOVES meeting other dogs. Frankly, rather have him this way then any other" too, are you trying to imply anything else? Just because I don't want dogs running up to ours and being a nuisance?

He often gets tangled in his lead because of these dogs. He is a Staffie, I can't imagine many people liking him running up to their dogs and doing the same so I don't see why other dogs should be allowed to run up to him and jump on him! People seem to think if they're small they can do whatever they want. Both our dogs are very well behaved, we are confident owners and never have a problem in the park with our dogs bounding over to others. Just to point out, I am talking about the people I meet, just want to make that clear...

Yes, it is a good job we don't live near each other isn't it!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> I wouldn't appreciate a tirade of abuse some have suggested I would deserve if I hadn't reacted in time and Rupert came to say hello.


Are you attempting to include me in that 'some'? I would never, ever give someone a 'tirade of abuse' for their dog coming to say hello, unless it was aggressive! I don't give people 'abuse' in the park for their dogs running up and being a nuisance to ours either, I am very lenient, I just don't appreciate it. Big difference between being peeved about it and abusive. I have posted ample threads where I have been covered in mud/clothes ruined from people's dogs trying to get treats from my pocket. Do I chastise the owner? No! And the annoying thing is that they don't even apologise, which is absolutely rude. I am a very considerate dog walker, sometimes too lenient with people and not aggressive to go about giving people abuse  I love when dogs come up to greet ours, saves us having to walk up to them, but we give the excitable ones a very wide berth...


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> So for those that are reluctant to leash their dogs how about if horses are approaching? Do you consider the rider to be at fault if your dog gets too close & the horse kicks out?


Totally different, in my opinion. That's like asking if a driver is at fault for running over your dog if it has escaped and shot across the road. Whilst I would expect said rider/driver to be in control of their horse/vehicle, if anything happened to my dog because he is off lead, that's my problem.

I'd still clip him on a lead though. I do when a cyclist is approaching as well. I don't want anyone or anything getting hurt.

On a slight aside, I let Rupert loose at the stables around my horse. He's a bit strange in that he likes to lick them and wants to play but won't follow them, always seems to walk about 4/5 yards to the side. Makes me laugh.



shibby said:


> You've misinterpreted what I said! I said dogs bounding up to other dogs ON LEAD and trying to rough play with them or just bounding around them! They're too excitable and the ON LEAD dog can hardly do the same. I have a puppy who I am training to meet dogs calmly in situations, people aren't always understanding of their age either. My puppy is "a young dog and LOVES meeting other dogs. Frankly, rather have him this way then any other" too, are you trying to imply anything else? Just because I don't want dogs running up to ours and being a nuisance?
> 
> He often gets tangled in his lead because of these dogs. He is a Staffie, I can't imagine many people liking him running up to their dogs and doing the same so I don't see why other dogs should be allowed to run up to him and jump on him! People seem to think if they're small they can do whatever they want. Both our dogs are very well behaved, we are confident owners and never have a problem in the park with our dogs bounding over to others. Just to point out, I am talking about the people I meet, just want to make that clear...
> 
> Yes, it is a good job we don't live near each other isn't it!


For the record I wasn't implying anything so don't be so defensive. Simply pointing out that I don't want to change my dog for anything, and like him the way he is and would rather he is overly friendly than aggressive. 
And I wouldn't have an issue with your staff running towards Rupert. I try not to judge a book by the covers. If a dog is on a lead, he goes on a lead but on the odd occasion I don't catch him in time and he is off. I always apologise though, profoundly and then curse myself for not catching him.

I actually find it rather sad that you would consider such a dog a nuisance, but hey ho. That's your opinion.



shibby said:


> Are you attempting to include me in that 'some'? I would never, ever give someone a 'tirade of abuse' for their dog coming to say hello, unless it was aggressive! I don't give people 'abuse' in the park for their dogs running up and being a nuisance to ours either, I am very lenient, I just don't appreciate it. Big difference between being peeved about it and abusive. I have posted ample threads where I have been covered in mud/clothes ruined from people's dogs trying to get treats from my pocket. Do I chastise the owner? No! And the annoying thing is that they don't even apologise, which is absolutely rude. I am a very considerate dog walker, sometimes too lenient with people and not aggressive to go about giving people abuse  I love when dogs come up to greet ours, saves us having to walk up to them, but we give the excitable ones a very wide berth...


I don't know. If you would give us abuse then yes, you are included. If as you say you don't then no. I always apologise should Rupert cause a nuisance, but like I keep saying I attempt to solve the situation by getting him on his lead before there is a chance for it to arrise.

I'll start wearing a sign on my coat I think. "Owner of Excitable dog" that way you can choose whether to avoid me or not. That way I won't let Rupert walk up to your dog.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> For the record I wasn't implying anything so don't be so defensive. Simply pointing out that I don't want to change my dog for anything, and like him the way he is and would rather he is overly friendly than aggressive.
> And I wouldn't have an issue with your staff running towards Rupert. I try not to judge a book by the covers. If a dog is on a lead, he goes on a lead but on the odd occasion I don't catch him in time and he is off. I always apologise though, profoundly and then curse myself for not catching him.
> 
> I actually find it rather sad that you would consider such a dog a nuisance, but hey ho. That's your opinion.
> ...


I am not being defensive, I asked if that was what you were implying, didn't assume. I think if anyone's being defensive it is you! "I'll start wearing a sign on my coat I think. "Owner of Excitable dog" that way you can choose whether to avoid me or not. That way I won't let Rupert walk up to your dog."....  Go for it. And like I have stated many times, I have no problem with dogs walking up to ours, it's those who jump on him or circle him. We opt not to curse ourselves or apologise, which is why we lead him up until we are 100% confident of him off lead around other dogs, nothing to apologise for then.

And come on! :lol: You find it 'sad' I find dogs who run at ours, jump on them when they're on lead are a nuisance? Try walking a pup and having this happen up to 10 times per walk! It usually isn't just one dog. Yes it is my opinion and it is no fun, not to mention completely unfair on him. A little consideration from the owners wouldn't go amiss. Ours would hurt them if he was to jump on them in the same way which is why we do not allow it, being responsible owners and all. And whilst you might not judge a book by it's cover, I've heard of people being unsure of a Staffie's play and have taken some measures to get the staffie away, I would not put him in that position and also want to ensure he meets dogs calmly, there's no reason, with training and consistency, why he won't...


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

shibby said:


> Try walking a pup and having this happen up to 10 times per walk!


Do you not think I walked my dog as a pup then? Because it has happened to me, although not 10 times a walk. I must not walk in as heavy a dog walking place as you.

Can't say I got angry or annoyed about it. I once got that tangled up in leads I fell on my arse in a pile of horse ****.

Wish I'd filmed it. Could have gone to you've been framed.

The only time I have been slightly irate about a dog off lead is the pug incident. But that dog was aggressive and should NOT have been off a lead, that I agree with.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Okay Metal dog so when one of your dogs gets seriously mauled or even worse killed, it will be on your hands.
> *It infuriates me *when people can't leash their dogs for 5 minutes until someone else is out of sight. Mine are all well trained and don't even bother with other dogs much. But I will always leash them if asked. It's manners.


Calm down, dont let it :thumbup:

Ok lets look at this another way.

Someone may say going on that cruise liner is stupid, it could sink!. On your head be it!

Well in theory yes it could happen but it is very unlikely and besides, its a risk I am prepared to take for my enjoyment of life.

BUT. The ships owners better make damn sure they take every precaution to avoid that and *STAY AWAY FROM THE AREAS THAT MAY CAUSE THIS TO HAPPEN or on THEIR head be it!!!.*


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> *STAY AWAY FROM THE AREAS THAT MAY CAUSE THIS TO HAPPEN or on THEIR head be it!!!.*


Unlike the Titanic... :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> So for those that are reluctant to leash their dogs how about if horses are approaching? Do you consider the rider to be at fault if your dog gets too close & the horse kicks out?


For starters dogs and horses do not speak the same language and unless they were brought up with horses will be unaware of the dangers. Dog on dog is totally different, they communicate even in silence sometimes. Have you never seen one dog start acting odd and then five minutes later the other one throws up some bile without making any prior noise or movements?

They speak the same language!

Now with horses what you is never panic and shout. Call your dogs back to you as the rider approaches and put them in the sit position. Dont hold them but stroke them near the collar so you can grab it if need be and reassure them that it all ok.

Eventually you can leave them be around horses without any problems.

Simples.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Now with horses what you is never panic and shout. Call your dogs back to you as the rider approaches and put them in the sit position. Dont hold them but stroke them near the collar so you can grab it if need be and reassure them that it all ok.
> 
> Eventually you can leave them be around horses without any problems.
> 
> Simples.


Or hold their gaze with a hot dog sausage! Works for Roo when Horses/Cyclists go past. Shout him back with a "wasssssthissss?" Russel of bag and he'll sit quietly until they've gone past and then he can have a sausage.

Terriers, well easy to bribe...until it comes to spotting another dog, then I've gotta be really quick to get his attention.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Tell ya what annoys me!
What I call the warm weather walkers!

We live near the river and have lovely un interupted walks! until the sun shines!
Then the warm weather walkers come out in droves!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> Unlike the Titanic... :thumbup:


Yeah what t*at taking it that way!

BIG mistake :lol:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Tell ya what annoys me!
> What I call the warm weather walkers!
> 
> We live near the river and have lovely un interupted walks! until the sun shines!
> Then the warm weather walkers come out in droves!


Ahhh, but I never walk my river walk in winter as it's pitch black by the time I can walk him and I'd break my neck!

We go a different route! So maybe people just don't want to go that way...you're just bonkers! :arf:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Tell ya what annoys me!
> What I call the warm weather walkers!
> 
> We live near the river and have lovely un interupted walks! until the sun shines!
> Then the warm weather walkers come out in droves!


Oh yeah Mr & Mrs Furious who own all they survey


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> you're just bonkers! :arf:


Yeah but she is likley to have a double dong in her pocket for protection and will serve as a bouancy aid :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> For starters dogs and horses do not speak the same language and unless they were brought up with horses will be unaware of the dangers. Dog on dog is totally different, they communicate even in silence sometimes. Have you never seen one dog start acting odd and then five minutes later the other one throws up some bile without making any prior noise or movements?
> 
> They speak the same language!
> 
> ...


Its funny you should say that because whilst the panic thing sounds right I know so many horses who wont walk past somebody until they speak to them  More so one in particular, if he saw a cyclist or someone fishing, we used to have to ask them to say hello to him else sometimes he'd just freeze not knowing what it was, but when it spoke he knew it was a person and wasn't bothered :laugh:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Yeah but she is likley to have a double dong in her pocket for protection and will serve as a bouancy aid :thumbup: :lol:


LoL

(That's Laugh out Loud DT, not lots of love...)





GoldenShadow said:


> Its funny you should say that because whilst the panic thing sounds right I know so many horses who wont walk past somebody until they speak to them  More so one in particular, if he saw a cyclist or someone fishing, we used to have to ask them to say hello to him else sometimes he'd just freeze not knowing what it was, but when it spoke he knew it was a person and wasn't bothered :laugh:


That's speaking though, surely not shouting! Harry hated being shouted at!

Gotta love horses for their little quirks. Harry would stop and say hello to everyone...and by saying hello I mean drop his head and lick them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Its funny you should say that because whilst the panic thing sounds right I know so many horses who wont walk past somebody until they speak to them  More so one in particular, if he saw a cyclist or someone fishing, we used to have to ask them to say hello to him else sometimes he'd just freeze not knowing what it was, but when it spoke he knew it was a person and wasn't bothered :laugh:




Just common courtesy to say "Hello" to anyone you meet out walking

Plus you should be say to the dogs "good boy/girl look at that lovely big doggy" :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> LoL
> Harry would stop and say hello to everyone...and by saying hello I mean drop his head and lick them.


Disgusting 

Keep that horse under control and fit blinkers!!!!! 

What about all that pooh to on the grass?

Makes me furious


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> That's speaking though, surely not shouting! Harry hated being shouted at!
> 
> Gotta love horses for their little quirks. Harry would stop and say hello to everyone...and by saying hello I mean drop his head and lick them.


Honestly with Frankie it needed to be shouting sometimes because he'd see someone 400 yards away and be like oh my GOD WHAT'S THAT :scared:

Aww Harry sounds cute! Everyone used to stop Simba in the village and talk to him. Never talked to us but they'd have a fully fledged conversation about the weather to him whilst he used them as an itchy post 



The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Just common courtesy to say "Hello" to anyone you meet out walking
> 
> Plus you should be say to the dogs "good boy/girl look at that lovely big doggy" :lol:


Honestly it was like a running commentary with Frankie you had to be like 'ooh Frankie look at the phesman' and he wasn't bothered but if he saw it before you did he'd spin and bolt the git. We looked like right crazy sods but everyone always used to shout hello to him as soon as they saw him, probably for fear they'd be scraping whoever was riding off the road if not :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Goldie,

What is that picture bottom right on your siggy?:confused1:

To me it looks like a rabbit in a white dress pointing at some thing :lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Not read all of it but I don't care how friendly a dog is offlead I would be far from happy if it came upto mine. One of mine hates anything bigger than him approaching him offlead and yes he would probaly have a snap because it scares him. Sick of people around here walking dogs offlead and being like 'It's ok they are fine offlead' Really? Why then does it have no recall atall when you call it


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Goldie,
> 
> What is that picture bottom right on your siggy?:confused1:
> 
> To me it looks like a rabbit in a white dress pointing at some thing :lol:


Is it bad that I don't know if you're taking the mick or being serious!? 

Its Michael Jackson of course


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Not read all of it but I don't care how friendly a dog is offlead I would be far from happy if it came upto mine. One of mine hates anything bigger than him approaching him offlead and yes he would probaly have a snap because it scares him. Sick of people around here walking dogs offlead and being like 'It's ok they are fine offlead' Really? Why then does it have no recall atall when you call it


Maybe you should read it all as there is a fair number of people saying they are sick of people with snappy dogs ditating to them how they should behave when it is their dogs with the issues and should maybe go where they know they will not meet dogs off the lead.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Is it bad that I don't know if you're taking the mick or being serious!?
> 
> Its Michael Jackson of course


Seriously 

I cant see MJ in that :confused1:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Aww Harry sounds cute! Everyone used to stop Simba in the village and talk to him. Never talked to us but they'd have a fully fledged conversation about the weather to him whilst he used them as an itchy post


Could only ever hack Harry a certain way, round the field ride which dropped onto the river. He was fine up along the river etc but try hacking anywhere else he had a hissy fit and stressed so much.

All because going the field way, you never went through a gate, so he never associated it with being away from home. Same as being out at the show in a wagon. We can drive him places, get out, ride, come back no worries, but try to hack him straight off the yard, no chance.

Freak horse.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Tell ya what annoys me!
> What I call the warm weather walkers!
> 
> We live near the river and have lovely un interupted walks! until the sun shines!
> Then the warm weather walkers come out in droves!


Yeh I agree coz who is the only idiot walking in the rubbish weather? Us few numptys. Know it isn't my park/beach ect but why can't they go eslewhere?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> Yeh I agree coz who is the only idiot walking in the rubbish weather? Us few numptys. Know it isn't my park/beach ect but why can't they go eslewhere?


My thoughts exactly!:thumbup: There should be signs on beaches and in parks!
These areas are reserved for seasoned walkers only! No part timers, day trippers or warm weather walkers allowed!


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> My thoughts exactly!:thumbup: There should be signs on beaches and in parks!
> These areas are reserved for seasoned walkers only! No part timers, day trippers or warm weather walkers allowed!


PMSL shall we set up some notices in our area and see what a reaction we get? Our local Alver Valley is the same; bad days no-one but me and the boys; good days the world and his mother are there? Why? To p155 me off thats why


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> *don't you think that's an awfully unfair and judgemental way to think though?* As she's explained, she has only had the dog for a matter of weeks and appears to be working very very hard to solve his issues with other dogs...... surely she is socialising her dog & doing exactly what needs to be done - *so what god given right do you have to say she is an idiot when she is actively trying to fix her new dog's issues through careful socialisation but knows that her dog is not ready to be confronted with other off lead dogs?*


It is part of the psychology of a human being to judge their surroundings constantly so I judge everyone I meet, as does everyone else all the time....

I wouldn't go up to anyone and tell them they were an idiot, I would THINK it.
Unless they were harming someone else, even then I would judge the risk to myself before getting involved. I see people all the time where I walk my dog who have little or no control over their dogs and they expect me to adjust my dogs behaviour to accommodate them when my dogs are just walking along sniffing the ground/a tree/ a leaf etc. and not even bothering their dog and it annoys me when these people shout at me.



Verbatim said:


> *I don't see why you felt the need to contribute to something that wouldn't technically be of concern to you?*


I am taking part in this discussion because I am a member of Pet Forums and I had something to say on the subject. The question asked if anyone would be annoyed and I responded. It is a public forum and so long as I stick to the rules I can share any view I please.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Okay Metal dog so when one of your dogs gets seriously mauled or even worse killed, it will be on your hands.
> It infuriates me when people can't leash their dogs for 5 minutes until someone else is out of sight. Mine are all well trained and don't even bother with other dogs much. But I will always leash them if asked. It's manners.


My dog won't get mauled because it will stay away from dogs that are unbalanced as it can read doggy body language. I don't need to put them on a lead because the DO AS THEY ARE TOLD.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I am taking part in this discussion because I am a member of Pet Forums and I had something to say on the subject. The question asked if anyone would be annoyed and I responded. It is a public forum and so long as I stick to the rules I can share any view I please.


And long may it continue.

You have my utmost respect for having the balls to say what a lot of people want to say but wont for some reason.:confused1:

My rising rep and memos of support from another thread on the same topic is testiment to that.

_Oh the times they are a changing!_ Bob Dylan innit :thumbup:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> My thoughts exactly!:thumbup: There should be signs on beaches and in parks!
> These areas are reserved for seasoned walkers only! No part timers, day trippers or warm weather walkers allowed!


That would be great, perhaps we could petition the council to put up signs for separate areas for dogs that want to socialise and those who don't. That would save lots of grief. They could use the possible impending licensing fee to pay for it


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

metaldog said:


> They could use the possible impending licensing fee to pay for it


Why should I pay for stroppy gits with unsocialised dogs? :confused1:

There is a perfectly good paved street for that Im already paying for


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> _Oh the times they are a changing!_ Bob Dylan innit :thumbup:


Got to love a bit of Bob


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> Do you not think I walked my dog as a pup then? Because it has happened to me, although not 10 times a walk. I must not walk in as heavy a dog walking place as you.
> 
> Can't say I got angry or annoyed about it. I once got that tangled up in leads I fell on my arse in a pile of horse ****.
> 
> ...


Well it happens lot, 10 wouldn't be an exaggeration at all. We go to a park in an affluent area and most dogs there tend to be toy/small breeds with little recall. Why shouldn't I be annoyed? It's not a dogs right to go and jump on another dog when it's on lead, that is bad manners and if an owner doesn't respond or does so half ar$ed, they're not being responsible. We have just got in from a walk and a cocker spaniel was jumping on our on lead pup, jumping on our off lead dog, barking at the both of them and lunging at them. We tried to shoo it on but it was far too wound up. It's owners were walking along and heard all the barking and decided to shout 'stop barking'  with the 'he only wants to chase' comment  The dog obviously ignored them. It's ridiculous. Neither of my dogs are aggressive nor have any issues that would mean they could not be around other dogs, one is purely on lead as he is a bulky puppy. Picture what I have described with a staffie and not a cocker, a lot of people would have reacted a lot differently. People should have more manners and that's all I'm going to say on the issue...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> For starters dogs and horses do not speak the same language and unless they were brought up with horses will be unaware of the dangers. Dog on dog is totally different, they communicate even in silence sometimes. Have you never seen one dog start acting odd and then five minutes later the other one throws up some bile without making any prior noise or movements?
> 
> They speak the same language!
> 
> ...


Really?? I LOVED dog owners who did that when I used to ride


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes Cleo really 

Untwist your knickers out of your a*se crack and you might "love" them more :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

metaldog said:


> That would be great, perhaps we could petition the council to put up signs for separate areas for dogs that want to socialise and those who don't. That would save lots of grief. They could use the possible impending licensing fee to pay for it





The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Why should I pay for stroppy gits with unsocialised dogs? :confused1:
> 
> There is a perfectly good paved street for that Im already paying for


I once made a post on this forum relating to much the same as we are discussing here!

I said that people out walking unsocialized dogs - even on a lead should be made to walk in a straight line, wear a high viz vest a flashing hat and carry a bell!

It never went down too well! can't think why! think its a stonking good idea myself!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Maybe you should read it all as there is a fair number of people saying they are sick of people with snappy dogs ditating to them how they should behave when it is their dogs with the issues and should maybe go where they know they will not meet dogs off the lead.


Maybe later when I have more time 

So my dogs shouldn't be allowed to walk onlead in a park with children around even though they have no issue with onlead dogs or kids yet it's fine for someone to have their dog offlead in a park with kids around when the dog could easily get too excited and an accident happens 

My dogs aren't snappy it's just people can't control their dogs offlead and something always has to happen to mine on lead like getting pounced on!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I once made a post on this forum relating to much the same as we are discussing here!
> 
> I said that people out walking unsocialized dogs - even on a lead should be made to walk in a straight line, wear a high viz vet a flashing hat and carry a bell!
> 
> It never went down too well! can't think why! think its a stonking good idea myself!:thumbup::thumbup:


I think it must be an internet forum thing 

If I was to suggest the very same thing to all the dog owners I know personally and meet in real life, they would all agree but in da interwebs there knickers/thongs/pant/boxers become all rucked up :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Maybe later when I have more time
> 
> So my dogs shouldn't be allowed to walk onlead in a park with children around even though they have no issue with onlead dogs or kids yet it's fine for someone to have their dog offlead in a park with kids around when the dog could easily get too excited and an accident happens
> 
> My dogs aren't snappy it's just people can't control their dogs offlead and something always has to happen to mine on lead like getting pounced on!


With hair like that, I may be tempted to pounce :thumbup:

On a serious note, where do you make the assumption that a dog with bad recall who wants to check out your dog will harm children.

Not wanting to sound rude here but get real!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Yes Cleo really
> 
> Untwist your knickers out of your a*se crack and you might "love" them more :lol:


LOL, & I suppose they're fine off lead round cattle who have calves, sheep, etc - farmers round here love dog walkers like that


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> LOL, & I suppose they're fine off lead round cattle who have calves, sheep, etc - farmers round here love dog walkers like that


/Facepalm

Now you talking bylaw terratory 

But as you mention cattle, the adice is OFF LEAD!

Keep digging


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> /Facepalm
> 
> Now you talking bylaw terratory
> 
> ...


 I have no idea what you're on about now!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Maybe later when I have more time
> 
> So my dogs shouldn't be allowed to walk onlead in a park with children around even though they have no issue with onlead dogs or kids yet it's fine for someone to have their dog offlead in a park with kids around when the dog could easily get too excited and an accident happens


Kids could easily get excited and hurt my little dog ...seriously though if you read the whole thread you would understand it better.

There are basically two arguments: There are people who want to control the actions of everyone around them (except their own dogs because they can't) and the ones who are old fashioned hippies who want their dogs to have the freedom to roam peacefully and do harm to no one....



CheekoAndCo said:


> My dogs aren't snappy it's just *SOME* people can't control their dogs offlead and something always has to happen to mine on lead like getting pounced on!


I have inserted the word you missed out


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> I have no idea what you're on about now!


So what, just keep posting rubbish 

Why chage the happit now :lol:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> So what, just keep posting rubbish
> 
> Why chage the happit now :lol:


Just keepin' up with yours


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Just keepin' up with yours


Get that cheese cutter wedged in the crack of your a*se out first and you may stand some chance of concentraiting and thus keeping up


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Get that cheese cutter wedged in the crack of your a*se out first and you may stand some chance of concentraiting and thus keeping up


Keeping up with what??? I've only read rubbish lately which is hard to concentrate on tbh


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> hard to concentrate on tbh


Innneehhhhhhhhht Vicky


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

metaldog said:


> There are basically two arguments: There are people who want to control the actions of everyone around them (except their own dogs because they can't) and the ones who are old fashioned hippies who want their dogs to have the freedom to roam peacefully and do harm to no one....


I'm sure once they read the thread back they'll see it is not how you claim


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Innneehhhhhhhhht Vicky


?????? 

Your arguements are really good you know, you obviously o#put alot of thought & effort in to them - well done you!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

shibby said:


> I'm sure once they read the thread back they'll see it is not how you claim


Maybe not but that's how I see it


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

metaldog said:


> My dog won't get mauled because it will stay away from dogs that are unbalanced as it can read doggy body language. I don't need to put them on a lead because the DO AS THEY ARE TOLD.


Jesus you are one lucky person! The ultimately perfect dog who is invinsible and impervious to danger, other dogs who might snap and totally trustworthy and obedient that it will never make mistakes or have a dippy moment. We are talking animals here; animals who by nature are likely to react to certain unusual situations quite randomly, but hey, you will be fine. Members I suggest we all copy and paste this posters comments and save them for the future when while I doubt this poster would admit any situation that goes wrong, hopefully someone else will have the balls to with regards metaldogs dog. Unless of course it is called K9 (as in a metal dog)

I am SO jealous metaldog:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Even I struggle to write twenty three pages of cr*p! can we call a break please!

Dogs that cannot be trusted with other dogs! whether they be on lead or off lead SHOLD be muzzled!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Even I struggle to write twenty three pages of cr*p! can we call a break please!
> 
> *Dogs that cannot be trusted with other dogs! whether they be on lead or off lead SHOLD be muzzled![/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

metaldog said:


> Maybe not but that's how I see it


Tunnel vision.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

shibby said:


> I'm sure once they read the thread back they'll see it is not how you claim


Now then Shibby, I have resurved the right to pick on you thus far because you have nice boots :thumbup:

But... if I rember rightly, you was victim to some dictatorial twit not so long ago who gave you loads of grief just because your puppy approched them while jogging, yes or have I totally lost the plot?

The out come was they were unreasonable and you broke no laws so yau was going to carry on regardless in a responsible way but was no way going to tow the line of the dictators.

This thread is kind of allong the same lines.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> DoubleTrouble said:
> 
> 
> > Even I struggle to write twenty three pages of cr*p! can we call a break please!
> ...


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Now then Shibby, I have resurved the right to pick on you thus far because you have nice boots :thumbup:
> 
> But... if I rember rightly, you was victim to some dictatorial twit not so long ago who gave you loads of grief just because your puppy approched them while jogging, yes or have I totally lost the plot?
> 
> ...


No, absolutely not. My puppy did not approach them, he looked at her, which is why I found it so strange and hence made the thread. I think it was because he was a Staffie  I don't believe this thread is along the same lines at all, she had no dog for one. It's fine for dogs to meet other dogs calmly, but absolutely no way would I allow my dogs to jump on strange dogs etc. 'He's friendly' is not an excuse. And if a dog is on lead, I think it's common courtesy to put yours on or call them close. It's not the law to do so, but it's what I subscribe to.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Cleo38 said:
> 
> 
> > But I bump into people when on my walks! they seem to pop up out of nowhere before you know it!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

*FOR SALE*

high vizability vests
leper bells
and flashing hats

Ideal for owners of unsocialable dogs!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Now then Shibby, I have resurved the right to pick on you thus far because you have nice boots :thumbup:


P.S. Thank you  I'll just beat you up with my boots :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

shibby said:


> No, absolutely not. My puppy did not approach them, he looked at her, which is why I found it so strange and hence made the thread. I think it was because he was a Staffie  I don't believe this thread is along the same lines at all, she had no dog for one. It's fine for dogs to meet other dogs calmly, but absolutely no way would I allow my dogs to jump on strange dogs etc. 'He's friendly' is not an excuse. And if a dog is on lead, I think it's common courtesy to put yours on or call them close. It's not the law to do so, but it's what I subscribe to.


Ok so the jogger wanted you to show common courtesy as the were "scared" but you said in the end, and I think though have not looked back you agreed they should not jog where dogs may be off lead.

Off topic yes but this along the same lines


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> *FOR SALE*
> 
> high vizability vests
> leper bells
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol: can I have the link please?:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Ok so the jogger wanted you to show common courtesy as the were "scared" but you said in the end, and I think though have not looked back you agreed they should not jog where dogs may be off lead.
> 
> Off topic yes but this along the same lines


Nah! no problem with em jogging around dogs! just so long as they can step on it if required! NOT the dog! the speed!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

shibby said:


> P.S. Thank you  I'll just beat you up with my boots :lol:


I might just like that :lol:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Ok so the jogger wanted you to show common courtesy as the were "scared" but you said in the end, and I think though have not looked back you agreed they should not jog where dogs may be off lead.
> 
> Off topic yes but this along the same lines


Ahh, I see what you mean! Not that they shouldn't jog where dogs are, just not treat me like I had no right to be there, be abusive towards me and my boyfriend, when there are dogs allowed to be there and ironically, a sign next to where she screamed saying so  I just don't see the problem. Neither of my dogs are aggressive, both love being off lead, but I disagree this thread was how black and white it was put i.e. not all friendly dogs greet others calmly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Personally I think you should all go and put a load in the washing machine! select the fastest spin! and sit on it!
May cheer ya up!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> I might just like that :lol:


:lol: :lol: :001_tt2:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Even I struggle to write twenty three pages of cr*p! can we call a break please!
> 
> Dogs that cannot be trusted with other dogs! whether they be on lead or off lead SHOLD be muzzled!


why should i cut of my dogs ONLY means off protection? hes been attacked 3 times on lead once off lead by dogs those dogs were off lead he had no way of getting away 2 of them ran out of no where. They only time we saw them was when they were hanging off him.

I have had a dog agressive dog before who was muzzled the whole time she was out because she couldnt be trusted with ALL dogs and some people.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Personally I think you should all go and put a load in the washing machine! select the fastest spin! and sit on it!
> May cheer ya up!:thumbup::thumbup:


Ew, no thanks, gross! :lol:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

*happily sitting on the washing machine :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

shibby said:


> Ahh, I see what you mean! Not that they shouldn't jog where dogs are, just not treat me like I had no right to be there, be abusive towards me and my boyfriend, when there are dogs allowed to be there and ironically, a sign next to where she screamed saying so  I just don't see the problem. Neither of my dogs are aggressive, both love being off lead, but I disagree this thread was how black and white it was put i.e. not all friendly dogs greet others calmly.


Ok Bottom line  

You had you dog off lead.
It was not bouncy or doing any harm
Jogger was an idiot
Said things out of order
You knew your rights and stood your ground.

Moral here is...

Not all of lead dogs are bouncy or cause harm
Not all owners of dogs off lead are idiots
Chill, be cool and wear big pants if you are an angry person
Abide by the law, thats all. We have enough people telling us what to do with out some jumped up dictatorial jogger or other dog walker adding to it. but most of all, be cool, live and let live and just bloody stay away if you dont like other dogs :lol:

Last but not least, wear nice boots while out walking :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

I think its time for my port and lemon by the fire and let the hounds out to terrorize the local dog walkers :lol:

Be good and if you cannot, be like DT innit :thumbup:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Ok Bottom line
> 
> You had you dog off lead.
> It was not bouncy or doing any harm
> ...


Edit. Going to stop replying before I lose the will to live :mad2:...


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Would you be irritated if I asked you to call your dog back, baring in mind both mine are onlead?


Not in the slightest.
IMO its polite not to let your dog approach a dog on the lead. 
My dogs doesnt like other dogs and I often make people aware of this and 99% are quick to respond and understand.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> Not in the slightest.
> IMO its polite not to let your dog approach a dog on the lead.
> My dogs doesnt like other dogs and I often make people aware of this and 99% are quick to respond and understand.


So do the majority of folk Claire! now you wanna send me you addy! have a pressie for you! a high viz jacket, a hat wiff lights and a bell!:scared::scared::scared:
DT runs like bl**dy hell!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> So do the majority of folk Claire! now you wanna send me you addy! have a pressie for you! a high viz jacket, a hat wiff lights and a bell!:scared::scared::scared:
> DT runs like bl**dy hell!


LOL OOOOoooo a shiney jacket yes please !!!!
Honestly tho, usually the first sight of you fat Cass and most people shout there dogs back cos she is a grumpy bitch


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> DoubleTrouble said:
> 
> 
> > Stop it, you will confuse Cloe again and she will retort ot talking even more nonsense just for the sake of it :lol:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> The O'Mali's Dad said:
> 
> 
> > I do get confused (or should that read bored  ) - but the same old tired arguement being trotted out ....
> ...


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Maybe later when I have more time





CheekoAndCo said:


> So my dogs shouldn't be allowed to walk onlead in a park with children around even though they have no issue with onlead dogs or kids yet it's fine for someone to have their dog offlead in a park with kids around when the dog could easily get too excited and an accident happens
> 
> My dogs aren't snappy it's just people can't control their dogs offlead and something always has to happen to mine on lead like getting pounced on!




Completely different scenario, again. For one I wouldnt walk my dog where there are loads of kids, through a park like that to be honest, and yes if that was the case he would be on a lead. Same as he is along roads. But on his normal walk, through the fields, down by the river I wouldnt keep him on a lead. He can go off, sniff, roll in whatever stink he likes. 




Cleo38 said:


> LOL, & I suppose they're fine off lead round cattle who have calves, sheep, etc - farmers round here love dog walkers like that


 
The farmer in our field calls Rupert over to him and gives him treats.  And if a dog is walking by its owners heels and not bothering cattle, no they dont care. And I know that from experience of all the farmers I know. Their signs say keep dogs under control not "keep dogs on lead" If you can control your dog off lead, thats good enough for them.

As for when I went out riding on my horse, if a dog was in the way and their owner shifted it, I didnt care whether that was by putting it on a lead or simply sitting by its owners feet. Why should I? If its not bothering my horse then fine. I very rarely least Rupert when I see a horse because he's grown up around them and knows that he does not chase or get under their feet because he gets a serious ticking off or gets stood on. 



DoubleTrouble said:


> Cleo38 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't Cleo! one of my dogs can be really 'iffy' on the recall! But I am 100% certain of his temprement with other dogs! I DO and always shall leash him if I see a leashed dog coming towards us! BUT sometimes it is now always possible ,they pop up out of nowhere - jump out on me when I least expect it and lay in hiding waiting for me to pass by Now do you wann a buy one of thes high viz jackets, or a flashing hat maybe, or whatabout a bell
> ...


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Not at all but you wouldn't need to ask me to put my dogs on a lead for you to pas as i would have done it as soon as i saw you 

I always ask people to get their dogs on a l;ead if they look like they won't 

Its better to be safe than sorry IMO


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

shibby said:


> Edit. Going to stop replying before I lose the will to live :mad2:...


Ditto! I think I might go and clean the bathroom. Wish I was at work instead of off sick now


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Cleo38 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't Cleo! one of my dogs can be really 'iffy' on the recall! But I am 100% certain of his temprement with other dogs! I DO and always shall leash him if I see a leashed dog coming towards us! BUT sometimes it is now always possible ,they pop up out of nowhere - jump out on me when I least expect it and lay in hiding waiting for me to pass by Now do you wann a buy one of thes high viz jackets, or a flashing hat maybe, or whatabout a bell:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> ...


----------



## shepherd mush (Dec 22, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> I try and get Rupert back on a lead if I see any other dogs on their leads.
> 
> I wouldn't be angry, but would be apologising profoundly as he normally bloody ignores me.


Lol - i'm afraid i'm in this category too - my big dog would usually be attached to me via the dog scooter and run "on by" on command, but i think my little girl, who runs off - lead in front most of the time would come over and investigate despite my calls :lol: 
i also, would be apologetic, but she is a good girl, so wouldn't cause any bother. I like my dogs to have the occasional freedom . . .


----------



## shepherd mush (Dec 22, 2010)

Something to add to this subject ; 

I was out with my dogs yesterday and a man who my dog ran up to hit him with a metal walking stick. My dog always runs up to people when he's off lead, but comes back when he's had a look and would not even fight back if bitten . . . I understand that the fella concerned may have been afraid of a fast dog running up to him, however;

If he does it again i shall most probably wrap that stick around his face. 

Is that unreasonable ? :lol:


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

shepherd mush said:


> Something to add to this subject ;
> 
> I was out with my dogs yesterday and a man who my dog ran up to hit him with a metal walking stick. My dog always runs up to people when he's off lead, but comes back when he's had a look and would not even fight back if bitten . . . I understand that the fella concerned may have been afraid of a fast dog running up to him, however;
> 
> ...


Why do you think he had a walking stick? The man may have had joint replacement surgery and any knocks can cause problems. My fathers friend ended up with no knee joint and then amputation following a simple 'knock' to the joint. Or he may be unsteady on his feet. Please be a bit more alert to people who have disabilities. 
Why do you allow your dog to approach people? Anyone could grab and run and you would be left with no dog. Dodgy practice imo as well as being rude, not all people like / want a dog around them.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I wouldnt particularly be irritated as you dont know my dogs, but i certainly wouldnt be happy to do it, what i normally do if someone does ask me and thats call mine to me and walk the other way to avoid you.


----------



## offside monkey (Sep 2, 2010)

Does anyone have anytips on improving recall?
My lad Dusty (norfolk terrier) isn't bad, but often tends to only come after he's taken a second to investigate whatever it is that's interested him, which sometimes includes him darting off to see another dog.


----------



## shepherd mush (Dec 22, 2010)

OllieBob said:


> Why do you think he had a walking stick? The man may have had joint replacement surgery and any knocks can cause problems. My fathers friend ended up with no knee joint and then amputation following a simple 'knock' to the joint. Or he may be unsteady on his feet. Please be a bit more alert to people who have disabilities.
> Why do you allow your dog to approach people? Anyone could grab and run and you would be left with no dog. Dodgy practice imo as well as being rude, not all people like / want a dog around them.


That might be your opinion, but this guy was not a day over 50, could walk fine and had his collie in a halti all the way around an enclosed park, beating it as he went to correct it's pulling. This was obviously someone who mistreats dogs. I am not generally rude; just when someone hits my dog. And he was no more than 20 feet from me. Because _i_ have recently broke my leg i am having trouble keeping him by my side constantly. We would actually usually be mushing - you try and keep a sled dog on a lead, in his favourite wood with a broken leg !


----------



## shepherd mush (Dec 22, 2010)

offside monkey said:


> Does anyone have anytips on improving recall?
> My lad Dusty (norfolk terrier) isn't bad, but often tends to only come after he's taken a second to investigate whatever it is that's interested him, which sometimes includes him darting off to see another dog.


Have you tried re - directing him with a ball / other toy ? Usually works for me :thumbup:

I tried a whistle, having Border collies, but in the end found that they respond to a clap better with me.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

shepherd mush said:


> Something to add to this subject ;
> 
> I was out with my dogs yesterday and a man who my dog ran up to hit him with a metal walking stick. My dog always runs up to people when he's off lead, but comes back when he's had a look and would not even fight back if bitten . . . I understand that the fella concerned may have been afraid of a fast dog running up to him, however;
> 
> ...


I agree we have a real grumpy bloke that often walks where i do, well tbh he isnt grumpy he is known in the village and he iant a nice man, years ago when my first springer was a pup maybe 4/5 months old he went to run up to him i called him but been a young pup wasnt reliable on recall and everything and everybody interested him and he raised his stick to monty, i went balistic monty coward down and ran to me, i told him in no uncertain terms id he ever did that again or if he had made my pup scared of men or sticks what i wouldnt do with bloody sick of his and what did he really think this little pup was going to do. The next time i saw him i did ask if his dog was aggressive he said no i just dont think dogs should be running up to him, i explained he was a pup and i didnt want him to be put on a lead everytime he sees a dog i wanted him trained not to do it. Anyway a few days later we saw him again so rather than have another confrontation or put monty on the lead i didverted his attention elsewhere and did a de-tour, but he did see him at the other end of the wood and ran up the miserable, horrible man said this bloody dog wants putting down i said for gods sake hes a pup but he just swore and said get him bloody put down how i kept my cool i dont know.

Some people are just so awful totaly horrible.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

shepherd mush said:


> Something to add to this subject ;
> 
> I was out with my dogs yesterday and a man who my dog ran up to hit him with a metal walking stick. My dog always runs up to people when he's off lead, but comes back when he's had a look and would not even fight back if bitten . . . I understand that the fella concerned may have been afraid of a fast dog running up to him, however;
> 
> ...


This is why we always keep ours close and don't allow them to run up to random people, they don't anyway but the one who is likely to do this is our Staffie pup and I do not want some idiot hitting him. I think he was completely unreasonable to hit your dogs, he could have shouted over rather than just lash out, this has happened to someone I know too. People are unpredictable, I wouldn't trust most as far as I could throw them!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I dont allow my dogs to approach onlead dogs so no I wouldnt be irritated at all.


----------



## zohahunt (Jan 22, 2011)

Why would I mind take and pet him. May be bring the happiness to your home cause when we brought him at home then we have nothing but after some time our whole poverty just gone may be it will be same day lucky for you too.

Lead answer @ leading way


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

not at all - my staffy x is the only 1 i CAN let offlead but if i see another dog - offlead or onlead he is back on his lead straight away - if he spots them b4 i do and he comes over to say hi - i will get him back on his lead as quickly as i can

some dogs are on leads for a reason - be it they are scared of other dogs - agressive - being trained to ignore distractions ect - anybody who DOES get offended or irritated needs to do some serious thinking - or maybe not even own a dog


----------



## bluegreatdanes (Jan 23, 2011)

No I wouldn't be annoyed but you wouldn't have to ask me as I would already have known you were present and behaved appropriately. I am like you, I am the one asking other owners to call their dogs back, I own 12 Danes and whilst they are good if any other dog showed a dislike mine probably would not ignore it. So I try to prevent rather than cure.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

No I wouldn't be annoyed. I have always tried to when seeing someone approach with a dog call mine put him on the lead until we have past or until I perhaps get chatting with the person and we allow the dogs to have a play. I think it is the polite thing to do. I was walking recently and fastly approaching was a huge white staff, I had no idea if it was friendly or not so asked the owner would he pleased place his dog on the lead. He said no. The dog got closer and I asked again, he said he could not because he had forgot his collar and lead. Thankfully the dog was friendly but it made me a bit miffed. 
There is a dog here, very lovely, very bouncy, my dog gets a bit freaked by bouncy over the top dogs so can only take so much before he panics and runs away! The dog is this way because he gets vey little exercise, the dog obviously makes a pest of himself yet the owner often doesnt take a lead out a walk and always gets frustrated and makes no attempt to go after the dog when it runs rings around people. We all get into situations when we are ashamed of our dogs mishaving and wish the ground would swalow us up!!, but we hopefully make stepps to improve it next time!!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

zohahunt said:


> Why would I mind take and pet him. May be bring the happiness to your home cause when we brought him at home then we have nothing but after some time our whole poverty just gone may be it will be same day lucky for you too.
> 
> Lead answer @ leading way


Spam for tea anyone!!!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

metaldog said:


> Spam for tea anyone!!!


And some pidgin English too please :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

zohahunt said:


> Why would I mind take and pet him. May be bring the happiness to your home cause when we brought him at home then we have nothing but after some time our whole poverty just gone may be it will be same day lucky for you too.
> 
> Lead answer @ leading way


Your user name rhymes with some thing begining with 'C'


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

I tend to walk mine off lead out in the surrounding countryside but whenever I see people with dogs on leads I always put mine back on theirs. I always assume that if other dogs are on their leads, there must be a good reason and respect the owners decision whatever it may be.


----------



## stephhh (Feb 19, 2010)

I am not sure what people will think of this, but I do get annoyed with people who go into an area where everyone has their dogs off playing together and wont let their dog off to play and get stroppy when your dog goes over. My feeling is, if you have a problem with your dog and can't let him off, don't go to where dogs play loose!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

stephhh said:


> I am not sure what people will think of this, but I do get annoyed with people who go into an area where everyone has their dogs off playing together and wont let their dog off to play and get stroppy when your dog goes over. My feeling is, if you have a problem with your dog and can't let him off, don't go to where dogs play loose!


Dogs play loose round main roads here


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

stephhh said:


> *I am not sure what people will think of this*, but I do get annoyed with people who go into an area where everyone has their dogs off playing together and wont let their dog off to play and get stroppy when your dog goes over. My feeling is, if you have a problem with your dog and can't let him off, don't go to where dogs play loose!


Im sure a lot of people will think you are talking perfect sense :thumbup:

Myself included


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

stephhh said:


> I am not sure what people will think of this, but I do get annoyed with people who go into an area where everyone has their dogs off playing together and wont let their dog off to play and get stroppy when your dog goes over. My feeling is, if you have a problem with your dog and can't let him off, don't go to where dogs play loose!


They have just as much right to walk their dog in the park on lead as others who walk theirs off-lead. If they 'get stroppy', just call your dog away, problem solved, unless your dog has bad recall.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Im sure a lot of people will think you are talking perfect sense :thumbup:
> 
> Myself included


Me too, but I'm not going to say any more. What I think is already on the thread for all to read


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

shibby said:


> They have just as much right to walk their dog in the park on lead as others who walk theirs off-lead. If they 'get stroppy', just call your dog away, problem solved, *unless your dog has bad recall*.


Its not a perfect world  all dogs have to start to learn recall under distraction somewhere and where better that a place where others are off lead.

Annoyed is on thing, getting stroppy is another.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Its not a perfect world  all dogs have to start to learn recall under distraction somewhere and where better that a place where others are off lead.
> 
> Annoyed is on thing, getting stroppy is another.


Far from a perfect world, but learning recall wasn't mentioned. A park is there to be shared. No big deal if your dog can't go up to an on lead dog, after all, if 'everyone has their dogs off playing together', there's plenty of other bums for them to sniff :ciappa: ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

shibby said:


> Far from a perfect world, *but learning recall wasn't mentioned.* A park is there to be shared. No big deal if your dog can't go up to an on lead dog, after all, if 'everyone has their dogs off playing together', there's plenty of other bums for them to sniff :ciappa: ...


:lol: you mentioned it...

_"unless your dog has bad recall"_ 

Prior to saying "its not a problem unless"

So are you saying it is a problem if they have bad recall?

If yes then I point you back to my last post :thumbsup:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Whether you had one dog or 10 on lead I would put mine back on as I approached you. I have been on the recieving end of people that dont and its very stressful walking sabre who can be dog aggressive dependant on the dogs.
If you had to shout me I would be embarrassed as others have said that you had to ask, not angry!

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Whether you had one dog or 10 on lead I would put mine back on as I approached you. I have been on the recieving end of people that dont and its very stressful walking *sabre who can be dog aggressive dependant on the dogs.*If you had to shout me I would be embarrassed as others have said that you had to ask, not angry!
> 
> *Heidi*


Speak to DT, she has Hi Vis jackets, hats and lanterns for sale


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> :lol: you mentioned it...
> 
> _"unless your dog has bad recall"_
> 
> ...


 Thought I should have spelt it out  I'm aware I mentioned it:

"If they 'get stroppy', just call your dog away, problem solved, *unless your dog has bad recall.*"

In which case, they cannot simply call their dog back, because it has bad recall. A lot of people do not see this as a problem, as their dog is 'only being friendly' when it runs up to another dog on lead. If someone is being 'stroppy' or 'annoyed', whatever, just call your dog away, it really is no big deal. I meet plenty of misers in the park, I would rather avoid them...


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

shibby said:


> Thought I should have spelt it out. I'm aware I mentioned it:
> 
> "If they 'get stroppy', just call your dog away, problem solved, *unless your dog has bad recall.*"
> 
> ...


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> shibby said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I should have spelt it out. I'm aware I mentioned it:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

shibby said:


> The O'Mali's Dad said:
> 
> 
> > I wish they would 'pith off'! I had the delight of meeting a right miserable git before  I agree people do need to lighten up, but I'd rather just call my dog away to avoid an altercation, *obviously this is harder for people with puppies.* And I've already mentioned my views on dog-aggressive dogs being walked in parks (earlier in the thread).
> ...


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> shibby said:
> 
> 
> > And adult dogs fresh out of rescue who have had a rubbish start in life.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

shibby said:


> The O'Mali's Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Rescues included, but not always fresh out of rescue, I've heard of instances were dogs have been run-over because the new owners let their new rescue off in the park and it had poor recall. Still, *people should be able to walk their on lead dogs in the park without getting eyeballed by the off-leaders (owners) or treated like they shouldn't be there.* And if an owner looks 'stroppy' or 'annoyed', just call your dog away or go and retrieve them (if they have no recall), especially if they're being a pest, sorry, 'being friendly'. It is not a big deal. Like I said, plenty more tuches to sniff. And on that note, I'm done.
> ...


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> shibby said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on your twisting it around now
> ...


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

The bloke i met this morning refused to put his dog back on the lead and started swearing at me 

The short of it is he had a young off lead beagle with zero recall that was running up to all the other dogs on the field. 
The dog approached Toby and was extremely rough with him, to the point he was screaming because he was scared. I wouldn't normal pick him up but i was concerned that he may get injured.

I called him to come get his dog and put it on its lead but he refused because his dog was only playing and "doing what dogs do".

He tried to excuse his dogs behaviour by blaming my dog for being so small.
He probably thought he was a toy


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

shibby said:


> The O'Mali's Dad said:
> 
> 
> > You caught that quick. I am not twisting it around, it was in response to people with attitudes that people with on lead dogs shouldn't be in places with dogs off lead. If a dog's on lead and a dog comes up pestering it (not just greeting it), the owner has every right to be annoyed if the dog doesn't go away or it's owner doesn't call it  Anyway, regardless of disagreements on here, there will always be dogs on lead in parks and there will always be someone 'stroppy' knocking about the park/beach/woods. And of course, done it twice already with both our rescues  But fools rush in. Anyway, this is rather futile...
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

Terrier Fan said:


> The bloke i met this morning refused to put his dog back on the lead and started swearing at me
> 
> The short of it is he had a young *off lead beagle with zero recall *that was running up to all the other dogs on the field.
> The dog approached Toby and was extremely rough with him, to the point he was screaming because he was scared. I wouldn't normal pick him up but i was concerned that he may get injured.
> ...


Im :confused1:

Did he have zero recall or did the owner refuse?


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Terrier Fan said:


> The bloke i met this morning refused to put his dog back on the lead and started swearing at me
> 
> The short of it is he had a young off lead beagle with zero recall that was running up to all the other dogs on the field.
> The dog approached Toby and was extremely rough with him, to the point he was screaming because he was scared. I wouldn't normal pick him up but i was concerned that he may get injured.
> ...


That's terrible 



The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Well Im not saying they should not be there, Im saying if it bothers them to the point that you get stroppy then it aint the place for you.
> 
> One mans idea of pestering is can be totally differant to anothers.
> 
> ...


I never said you did. A lot of people hold the attitude that they shouldn't. I've even heard people say it's cruel for dogs to be on lead in a park  Stroppy people are everywhere, that is a fact of life too. If recall fails and you don't act because your dog is 'only being friendly', when they're being more of a nuisance, then the owner's entitled to feel annoyed, because another owner is not responding to their dog, which is distressing another dog (as in the Terrier Fan's post). Not responding is not good manners either. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Both, he called his dog various times but it just ignored him.

He walked from the other side of the field to get his dog but refused to put it back on. 
His dog was only trying to play and it wasn't his fault that my dog is tiny and could get hurt by his dog.

I put my dog back down as the dog was heading in the other direction after another dog but it turned around and headed back over. 

After an exchange of words I just picked Toby up and carried him until we were out of sight.


----------

